# Valley Herf



## Demented

I'd really like getting together with other Cigar smokers once or twice a month to smoke and chat a bit.

The Sportsman's lodge in Studio City has an outdoor area that might work well for something like this.

Anyone in the area?

Demented


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE

*Re: San Fernando Valley*

I work at Warner Brothers. I would be down depending on the time and date. you should try to set up a Herf. You think that place would be cool with a bunch of gar smokers? have you heard of the Buena Vista Cigar Club?


----------



## Demented

*Re: San Fernando Valley*

I'm a studio Grip, worked at Warner Bro's on and off from 89 - 94, before getting hired at Fox.

Haven't heard of that club.

A herf is exactly what I had in mind, wanted to get an idea of how many folks in the area would be up for it before investing to much time and energy.

I organized a social in hollywood for close to 4 years. If there's not enough interest, I'd rather not invest the time to make it happen.

Demented


----------



## Demented

*Re: San Fernando Valley*

1. The Sportsmen's Lodge Bar and grill (outdoor patio),
12825 Ventura Blvd. Studio City
Open daily from 11:30 - Food $4 - $15.
818-762-3279

Bring your own cigars; YES
Buy food and/or drink.

2. The Big Easy cigar shop and lounge
12604 Ventura Blvd. Studio City
11am - 11pm - No food or drink
818-762-3279

Bring your own cigars; NO (Ashton VSG Spellbound $18.95).
Buy it there to smoke it there

3. Buena Vista Cigar Club Lounge and Bar
9715 S. Santa Monica Blvd. Beverly Hills
M-F 4:00PM - Sat. 6:00PM - Beer $3.50 - $6.00
310-273-8100

Bring your own cigars; NO.
Buy it there to smoke it there
----------------------------

Have a location in mind?

Demented


----------



## Demented

Most any day or time works for me, I understand this is not the case for most who have yet to retire.

So I'm thinking once a month on Friday evening or Saturday afternoon - evening would be the best time frame.

Please let my know what you think.

Demented

p.s. It's dosen't need to be about a herf


----------



## Demented

I know I'm not the only cigar smoker in the San Fernanodo Valley.

Or drinker for that matter.


----------



## Demented

I have about a 100 Montecristo #1 Platinum cigars in my medium sized humidor, that have been there 3 weeks or more.

I'm willing to bring 1 for each of the first 5 people agreeing to come out and smoke with me in studio city.

Demented

p.s. Your bringing something for me to smoke later would be nice, but not expected.


----------



## Demented

Top


----------



## jinny

geez... I guess there aren't too many social smokers in our valley... either that, or the valley peeps are missing local herf opportunity threads like this... I did 

I'm in the northern San Fernando Valley... closer to the **** industry. I'd be up for a herf from time to time


----------



## Demented

How does 2pm the second Saturday or Sunday of the month work, at
The Big Easy cigar shop and lounge, 12604 Ventura Blvd. Studio City?


----------



## jinny

Demented said:


> How does 2pm the second Saturday or Sunday of the month work, at
> The Big Easy cigar shop and lounge, 12604 Ventura Blvd. Studio City?


shucks! that was last week.

but it sounds pretty good as a reoccuring thing too... although I'm not that good with planning that far ahead. I'm better at impromptu things... but I'll try to make a point to remember for February.


----------



## The_Bombero

I live in Sherman Oaks. Any of the above mentioned places works for me.


----------



## jinny

sounds like no food or drink at The Big Easy... if so, Sportsman's Lodge might be better for me, 'cause I'd like to have a cola or coffee with my cigar... AND I can bring some of my own... although it might still be a little on the pricey side, 'cause, I don't know if they have self parking. Also, I think there are a couple restaurants in there... I hope the outdoor seating area they offer isn't the part of the cafeteria near the pool... 'cause depending on time of year, 2pm might have tons of families nearby that won't appreciate our smoke. if it's some other part of the grounds, I think it would be fine. 

I think I know someone that is related to one of the owners of Buena Vista... but sounds kinda posh since it's over the hill and in a pricier area. parking might or might not be better tho... since there is metered parking on the streets and nearby structures there might be good parking, but weekends could be packed with peeps.

anything is fine with me... I don't mind spending a little dough for a herf. but at the same time I'd like to keep the non-essential (non-cigar related) costs at a minimum for the frugal types (like me). The Big Easy doesn't sound too bad... and I don't mind checking out a new (to me) shop... but B&M lounges can get kinda pricey... and if I'm not mistaken, I think The Big Easy has some relationship with the Bel Air Country Club... My buddy is the exec chef there and he mentions a cigar tasting dinner that the have for their members from time to time... they arrange a special menu to pair with wines and then cigars afterward... last time they had the dinner, their cigar vendor brought people to roll fresh cigars to sample... probably as a novelty... I think their cigar vendor is The Big Easy on Ventura... and just as a feeling, I'm not sure I can roll with that kind of money.


----------



## Demented

We can herf at different places for until we find the spot that works out best.

Saturday February 9th 2 P.M. @ The Sportsmen's Lodge Bar and grill, 12825 Ventura Blvd. Studio City (outdoor patio).

There is self parking, there is no swimming pool only a coy pond.

I'll post a reminder, See you there.


----------



## jinny

very cool... I'm excited... I'm gonna go have a cigar right now to celebrate.


----------



## jinny

Demented said:


> We can herf at different places for until we find the spot that works out best.
> 
> Saturday February 9th 2 P.M. @ The Sportsmen's Lodge Bar and grill, 12825 Ventura Blvd. Studio City (outdoor patio).
> 
> There is self parking, there is no swimming pool only a coy pond.
> 
> I'll post a reminder, See you there.


well... darn it... just checked in with the wifey and she says February 9th would be okay, because it is a Friday... but we're pretty booked up with kid's bithday parties for the weekend... so although I might be able to sneak out on Saturday the 10th for a couple hours, I will run the risk of irking the wifey... which usually does not end well for me.


----------



## Demented

jinny said:


> well... darn it... just checked in with the wifey and she says February 9th would be okay, because it is a Friday... but we're pretty booked up with kid's bithday parties for the weekend... so although I might be able to sneak out on Saturday the 10th for a couple hours, I will run the risk of irking the wifey... which usually does not end well for me.


Heheh gorilla math, 3 + 7 = 9? go finger. :ss

Let shoot for Saturday the 17th then.


----------



## jinny

Demented said:


> Heheh gorilla math, 3 + 7 = 9? go finger. :ss
> 
> Let shoot for Saturday the 17th then.


:r

sounds good! saturday the 17th! 2 PM (I assume)

I'm gonna go smoke a cigar right now to celebrate.


----------



## Demented

2 P.M. it is!


----------



## jinny

it's Feb... and I'm excited... this is still going on right? 

BTW, the wifey tells me that the 17th is Chinese New Years eve, and I have a family dindin scheduled... so I'll only be able to hang out for a couple hours 

if it's alright, I might be bringing a friend... he loves cigars and he's a nice guy and is sorta in the same industry as you (Demented) so I thought he'd get a kick out of it.


----------



## Demented

jinny said:


> it's Feb... and I'm excited... this is still going on right?
> 
> BTW, the wifey tells me that the 17th is Chinese New Years eve, and I have a family dindin scheduled... so I'll only be able to hang out for a couple hours
> 
> if it's alright, I might be bringing a friend... he loves cigars and he's a nice guy and is sorta in the same industry as you (Demented) so I thought he'd get a kick out of it.


Yes it is! Two weeks from tomorrow.

Bring whomever you like, it's open to anyone.


----------



## jinny

Woo Hoo!!

can't wait!


----------



## jinny

just a bump to remind people of this pending event.

:ss 

com'n, lets get some peeps there!

and we shouldn't limit this to SFV guys and gals... the Sportsman's Lodge is only about 10 minutes from Hollywood... off the 101fwy at Coldwater Cyn... South to Ventura and make a left and ook for it immediately on yout left... it's pretty much on the North East corner of Ventura Blvd and Coldwater Cyn.

Should be fun... not too many places left to :w in SoCal...


----------



## Demented

Saturday February 17th 2 P.M. @ The Sportsmen's Lodge Bar and grill, 12825 Ventura Blvd. Studio City (outdoor patio).

Bring your own smokes, this coming saturday!


----------



## The Pict

*Re: San Fernando Valley*



Demented said:


> I'm a studio Grip, worked at Warner Bro's on and off from 89 - 94, before getting hired at Fox.
> 
> You have got to be kidding me Dude.
> Give me a call at ext 3-1190 if you're really here on the lot. I go out almost every day at lunch and fire up a stick the West end of the scoring stages about 12:30 or so. You should come and join in.
> HOw funny is this? :ss


----------



## Deem

Demented, when did you leave Fox? Your retirement came early......just a little jealously here  
I work at Fox and smoke with The Pict (above) and a couple of others at the studio.
Just so happens I've been staying within walking distance of the Sportsman's Lodge for about 2 months and just checked out that exact patio 10 days ago. It looks good to me and they have heaters for cool evenings. The gall said "cigars, no problem" and it's away from the busy areas.
Unfortunately, I have a Vegas trip planned this weekend so we'll have to meet up in the near future.
Where in the valley are you?
Send me a pm soon.


----------



## jinny

Demented was injured on the job and hasn't worked for a while... but he can tell you all about it himself.

love to see you guys at these mini herfs... hopefully these can occur somewhat regularly so Deem, we can catch you next time. 

Just perusing the herf post, locally it seems like the OC and Inland Empire guys have cool little cohesive groups going... it would be cool if we Valley peeps can get something regular together... once a month, every other month, once a quarter? don't matter. Hope you can make it. I know there are members nearby... just gotta get this thing going


----------



## Demented

*Re: San Fernando Valley*



The Pict said:


> You have got to be kidding me Dude.
> Give me a call at ext 3-1190 if you're really here on the lot. I go out almost every day at lunch and fire up a stick the West end of the scoring stages about 12:30 or so. You should come and join in.
> HOw funny is this? :ss


Love to man, but I've been unable to work since 08/18/2005, been stuck at home.

p.s. heh, I can still give you a call now and then.

Anthony


----------



## Demented

Deem said:


> Demented, when did you leave Fox? Your retirement came early......just a little jealously here
> I work at Fox and smoke with The Pict (above) and a couple of others at the studio.
> Just so happens I've been staying within walking distance of the Sportsman's Lodge for about 2 months and just checked out that exact patio 10 days ago. It looks good to me and they have heaters for cool evenings. The gall said "cigars, no problem" and it's away from the busy areas.
> Unfortunately, I have a Vegas trip planned this weekend so we'll have to meet up in the near future.
> Where in the valley are you?
> Send me a pm soon.


I have to get SSDI before I can retire, collect my pension, H&W benefits and personal account.

Truth be told I'd rather keep working, but with a 60% disability from damage to my back and both knees blown out, that's a wish at this point.

Plan on doing this every month, will post the time and date in this thread.

Sherman Oaks, east of Woodman off Moorepark.

Will do on the pm.


----------



## robmonte

:c Nooooooooooooo!!!!!, i will be in mexico until the 26th of feb. But will try to join u guys for the next one.. I live in L.A near peterson auto museum, but am willing to make the drive to meet fellow BOTL's. Well seeu guys in the future......:ss 
hope u guys have fun..


----------



## The Pict

*Re: San Fernando Valley*



Demented said:


> Love to man, but I've been unable to work since 08/18/2005, been stuck at home.
> 
> p.s. heh, I can still give you a call now and then.
> 
> Anthony


Call or come by for a lunch smoke. Deem and I would love for another BOTL to join us.
I'll try to come by on Saturday, but I'll have to get clearance from the Boss first. I'm up North in the SCV, so the distance isn't that bad.


----------



## jinny

robmonte said:


> :c Nooooooooooooo!!!!!, i will be in mexico until the 26th of feb. But will try to join u guys for the next one.. I live in L.A near peterson auto museum, but am willing to make the drive to meet fellow BOTL's. Well seeu guys in the future......:ss
> hope u guys have fun..


see you next time!


----------



## jinny

*Re: San Fernando Valley*



The Pict said:


> Call or come by for a lunch smoke. Deem and I would love for another BOTL to join us.
> I'll try to come by on Saturday, but I'll have to get clearance from the Boss first. I'm up North in the SCV, so the distance isn't that bad.


hehe... I already got clearance from the Boss. 

I'm coming in from Porter Ranch, so I'm probably not that much closer than you (maybe a little). It would definitely be cool to see as many BOTL as possible.


----------



## Demented

*Re: San Fernando Valley*



The Pict said:


> Call or come by for a lunch smoke. Deem and I would love for another BOTL to join us.


Very cool.

I doubt my badge works after all this time, you'll like have to call in a drive on for the structure. Then again, since I wasn't walked off the lot, it may still work.

Some years ago I needed a new badge, I thought it would be funny to have a picture of the back of my head on the back of my badge. I mentioned it to Steve (the gent who makes the badges) he thought it was a great idea.

Someone from the adminosphere saw it while I was at lunch the first day I had it.

Lacking a sense of humor they chewed Steve up one side down the other, and said from then on both sides of the badges had to have the correct (face) employee picture on it. :r


----------



## Deem

*Re: San Fernando Valley*



Demented said:


> Very cool.
> 
> I doubt my badge works after all this time, you'll like have to call in a drive on for the structure. Then again, since I wasn't walked off the lot, it may still work.
> 
> Some years ago I needed a new badge, I thought it would be funny to have a picture of the back of my head on the back of my badge. I mentioned it to Steve (the gent who makes the badges) he thought it was a great idea.
> 
> Someone from the adminosphere saw it while I was at lunch the first day I had it.
> 
> Lacking a sense of humor they chewed Steve up one side down the other, and said from then on both sides of the badges had to have the correct (face) employee picture on it. :r


That's pretty funny.
You'd be talking about Steve Mart__........
However with all my dealings with him, I've never found him to have a sense of humor. Anyway, I'll mention the back of the head pic to him sometime and report back his response  
Chip, I hope you can make it since I can't. I want to hear the full report on all these freakin local newbie gorrillas :r with more posts than me  
Guys, it's the patio closest to Ventura Blvd and right across the street from Ralphs.
Smoke :ss a good one for me


----------



## The Pict

*Re: San Fernando Valley*



Demented said:


> Very cool.
> 
> I doubt my badge works after all this time, you'll like have to call in a drive on for the structure. Then again, since I wasn't walked off the lot, it may still work.
> 
> Some years ago I needed a new badge, I thought it would be funny to have a picture of the back of my head on the back of my badge. I mentioned it to Steve (the gent who makes the badges) he thought it was a great idea.
> 
> Someone from the adminosphere saw it while I was at lunch the first day I had it.
> 
> Lacking a sense of humor they chewed Steve up one side down the other, and said from then on both sides of the badges had to have the correct (face) employee picture on it. :r


No problem with a drive on. We put them in electronically now! Woo hoo, big time.
Poor Steve. Has one of the coolest jobs meeting everyone that gets a badge but it has to suck getting the grief when the gizzards of the darned things don't work.
Wifey says I'm good to go on Saturday, after I drop her off at the Mall, so I'll get to meet you this weekend. Pray she leaves me some money fore smokes! :r


----------



## Demented

*Re: San Fernando Valley*



The Pict said:


> No problem with a drive on. We put them in electronically now! Woo hoo, big time.
> Poor Steve. Has one of the coolest jobs meeting everyone that gets a badge but it has to suck getting the grief when the gizzards of the darned things don't work.
> Wifey says I'm good to go on Saturday, after I drop her off at the Mall, so I'll get to meet you this weekend. Pray she leaves me some money fore smokes! :r


Very, very cool!

I always liked Steve.

Don't worry about smokes.

I have some MC platinum Lonsdales with about a year on them, a few LFD double ligero chisels and Ashton VSG Lonsdales I'll bring. Besides, they don't sell smokes there, just food and drink.


----------



## jinny

I'll be bringing some extra sticks too... more than I can smoke alone.


----------



## reflex

This looks like fun so I'll have to so up and meet some you local BOTL's :ss


----------



## jinny

awesome!


----------



## The Pict

Looks like trouble now! Two SCValley boys and two SFValley boys meeting up. It's starting to sound like a rumble.:r 
See you guys Saturday. :ss


----------



## Deem

reflex said:


> This looks like fun so I'll have to so up and meet some you local BOTL's :ss


Reflex, you and The Pict (he's in the herf pics) were at the same herf recently in La Habra Heights at Albert's (coma/ComaOne) parents house.
I met you briefly and saw you were also on CF.

You guys have fun. I'll be smoking a ton in Vegas. Catch you guys next time :ss


----------



## Deem

Deem said:


> Reflex, you and The Pict (he's in the herf pics) were at the same herf recently in La Habra Heights at Albert's (coma/ComaOne) parents house.
> I met you briefly and saw you were also on CF.
> 
> You guys have fun. I'll be smoking a ton in Vegas. Catch you guys next time :ss


Chip, Reflex is in the 2nd pic (Coma's Herf thread) in the red shirt next to Doug/Buddha Man who you met at my house last Sat.


----------



## The Pict

Deem said:


> Chip, Reflex is in the 2nd pic (Coma's Herf thread) in the red shirt next to Doug/Buddha Man who you met at my house last Sat.


Oh, him.........:r

See you guys tomorrow. Deem, have a great time in Vegas. If you're by Casa Fuente pick me up a stick or two. I'm good for it. :w


----------



## jinny

Okay guys, I'll see you guys later today! 2:00PM at the Sportsman's Lodge if I'm not mistaken. If I am mistaken, I guess I'll be smokin' alone.

anywho, besides Dememented, I don't know what any of you guys look like, so, I'll look for Dememnted or you can holler at me... I'll be the guy with the really loud neonish puke yellow-green Bahama Shirt.

let me see if I got this right... I'll be seeing The Pict, Reflex, and Dememnted today...

hopefully I'll be catching Deem, robmonte, The_Bombero, EPICSMOKEHERE, and others, next time or some other time.

yay.

btw, I invited a couple peeps from another forum... some of them I haven't met before either... try not to scare them away 

See you guys soon... I hope you guys have real names... I think people would look at us funny if we keep referring to ourselves by our screen names... "Hey The Pict and Reflex, I think Deem, robmonte, and The 'underscore' Bombero said that they would try to make it out next time..." :r

:w


----------



## Demented

I'll be easy to spot... Blue shirt, bow tie, jeans and a cane, no coat today it's to nice (warm).


----------



## Demented

Anyone else in the L.A. come on out an smoke with us today!


----------



## jinny

jinny said:


> Okay guys, I'll see you guys later today! 2:00PM at the Sportsman's Lodge if I'm not mistaken. If I am mistaken, I guess I'll be smokin' alone.
> 
> anywho, besides *Dememented*, I don't know what any of you guys look like, so, I'll look for *Dememnted *or you can holler at me... I'll be the guy with the really loud neonish puke yellow-green Bahama Shirt.
> 
> let me see if I got this right... I'll be seeing The Pict, Reflex, and *Dememnted *today...
> 
> hopefully I'll be catching Deem, robmonte, The_Bombero, EPICSMOKEHERE, and others, next time or some other time.
> 
> yay.
> 
> btw, I invited a couple peeps from another forum... some of them I haven't met before either... try not to scare them away
> 
> See you guys soon... I hope you guys have real names... I think people would look at us funny if we keep referring to ourselves by our screen names... "Hey The Pict and Reflex, I think Deem, robmonte, and The 'underscore' Bombero said that they would try to make it out next time..." :r
> 
> :w


geez, my spelling it atrocious... I had three attempts and failed all three. :r

anywho...

as Demented (i think I got it right this time) says, it looks like its gonna be warm... should be a really nice day for a herf!

see yall soon!

:w


----------



## The Pict

jinny said:


> Okay guys, I'll see you guys later today! 2:00PM at the Sportsman's Lodge if I'm not mistaken. If I am mistaken, I guess I'll be smokin' alone.
> 
> anywho, besides Dememented, I don't know what any of you guys look like, so, I'll look for Dememnted or you can holler at me... I'll be the guy with the really loud neonish puke yellow-green Bahama Shirt.
> 
> let me see if I got this right... I'll be seeing The Pict, Reflex, and Dememnted today...
> 
> hopefully I'll be catching Deem, robmonte, The_Bombero, EPICSMOKEHERE, and others, next time or some other time.
> 
> yay.
> 
> btw, I invited a couple peeps from another forum... some of them I haven't met before either... try not to scare them away
> 
> See you guys soon... I hope you guys have real names... I think people would look at us funny if we keep referring to ourselves by our screen names... "Hey The Pict and Reflex, I think Deem, robmonte, and The 'underscore' Bombero said that they would try to make it out next time..." :r
> 
> :w


Screen name? You mean you guys didn't use your real names? Oh crap, I must have missed that FAQ. :r 
I'm wearing black jeans, a dark colored Italian sweater, and will have a dark Dolby Digital Cinema baseball cap on. I'll likely also be one of the guys on the patio smoking a cigar.

See ya'll in an hour or so.


----------



## jinny

even tho Demented still scares me , I had fun :w 

I was sorry to leave early... hopefully, we'll do this again!

Gary, thanks for the Cohiba!


----------



## The Pict

It was good to meet up with you guys, and thanks to you all for the sticks!
Demented, remind me to eat more than a salad before I smoke my next chisel. That delicious beauty really kicked my *ss! 

See you all soon


----------



## reflex

I had a great time meeting up with Jinny, The Pict, & Demented. I hope to see you and more at the next one.:ss


----------



## Demented

Getting out and meeting a few members from the boards was the high light of weekend. I had a great time, it was wonderful meeting new friends.

Even though I lost my wallet it was great!


----------



## jinny

LOST YOUR WALLET!!

are you serious? that sucks!

have you checked back with the restaurant to see if someone turned it in? (assuming you lost it there... if not, whereever it was last seen)


that really sux... I hate when I lose stuff... especially something like a wallet.  

hope there wasn't too much money in there... and getting that financial stuff canceled is never fun.

man... I know I already said it, but, that really sucks!


----------



## Demented

Hey Jinny,

I was there, 7-11 and the hospital before getting home that day.

I don’t keep cash in my wallet, ID & credit card only. Canceled the card and am going to DMV in the morning to replace my DL. It’s not that big a deal, just a pain in the ass.


----------



## Demented

Would or could you ever miss me in a crowd?

Being my size is more than a pain in the ass. I can’t buy shirt or coat off the rack that fit, shoes must be custom made, and my ties are all special order.


----------



## jinny

that's a good idea... I should probably pare down the items in my wallet... I have almost everything in it... ID, multiple CC's (some are probably expired) all my receipts (I dump the reciepts in my wallet maybe once a qtr... for tax purposes), freaking misc. gift cards, misc ID's... really sux to lose it. I should put an alarm on it.

yeah, that's crazy... I'm no Yao Ming, but at 6feet 240'ish lbs (fluctuates depending on season), I'm not exactly a midget. Even still, I'm a giant in the Asian community (although that's starting to change as these Asian youngin's start getting bigger)... When I'm in Asia, I used to have to get things custom tailored... which isn't too bad... it's still pretty cheap  I don't have that problem here in the states... not with freakishly big guys like you skewing the curve...
and I mean "freakishly big" in a nice way... I don't want you to be freakishly annoyed and me be freakishly injured.


----------



## jinny

Unfortunately I can't make it this coming Sat...

Have a good time, Valley Herfers!


----------



## The Pict

Why not put the word out to see if Sunday will work for everyone?
Demented, Reflex, Deem, or anyone else interested in bothering that poor asmatic waitress, any thoughts on a Sunday herf instead of Saturday?


----------



## jinny

The Pict said:


> Why not put the word out to see if Sunday will work for everyone?
> Demented, Reflex, Deem, or anyone else interested in bothering that poor asmatic waitress, any thoughts on a Sunday herf instead of Saturday?


I can make Sunday March 11 

but I don't want to make trouble.


----------



## filly

OK, Just to let you in on a little secret, the best place to herf is the Burbank Bar and Grill. It's not that far from the valley folks and they have an outdoor patio covered and heated, live music from time to time, drinks, liquor, and awesome food! I'd be willing to meet every once in awhile for a cigar or two! :ss


----------



## jinny

filly said:


> OK, Just to let you in on a little secret, the best place to herf is the Burbank Bar and Grill. It's not that far from the valley folks and they have an outdoor patio covered and heated, live music from time to time, drinks, liquor, and awesome food! I'd be willing to meet every once in awhile for a cigar or two! :ss


I'm open to anything... venue is not as important to me, as just getting some smokes in. I'll meet peeps under a bridge if it meant I'd get to share some stix and convo. 

...although, Burbank Bar and Grill might be a little on the far side for Demented, who has been dealing with an injury recently... of course can't speak for him, but if I'm remembering the right place, the parking around Burbank Bar and Grill isn't the easiest (although there is a structure pretty close... but "close" is relative when you are dealing with pain)... and this is the place on the second floor, right? I like the place, but the aisles are a little tight for an injured giant (Dememnted)... I'm sure he'd be fine with it and he can just pummel and toss people that are in his way, but it would be of some concern to me... 

I'm good with anywhere... and I think it would be cool to roam the vallely like a band of nomads, trying out herf spots.

the Sportsman's lodge is pretty god, but hardly ideal... the old smoker friendly restaurant is not open anymore and while they allow smoking in the patio of the coffee shop restaurant, it is right up next to one side of the pool... with kids running around... the nice thing is that the food is fairly inexpensive and probably unlike a cigar place, we can bring whatever smokes we want.


----------



## The Pict

OK, for better or worse here's the plan.....
Sunday 3/11 at 2pm anyone who is interested and can make it please feel free to meet up at the Sportsman's Lodge in Studio City. Since the core group of us knows where it is and we know Demented can deal with the setting I think it is best if we stay there this time. We can make it a point to decide where to meet for next month's herf while we are there. I like the nomad idea, but lets keep is simple for now before I get completely confused.
Jinny, Reflex, and I all seem to be available on Sunday, and if we can get others to join in things will get even better. 
For anyone that is shy about showing up I perssonally promise to keep Demented under control (if he can make it) so there will be no unwanted biting to worry about. If biting is wanted we can discuss it while we are there. Jinny, Remind me to pick up a Costco sized box of steroids so I can bulk up a bit (3x?) and keep him tied up and on his best behavior. 
I'll mention the day and time to Deem today at lunch, and if he hasn't already made plans maybe he'll grace us with his presence.

OK everyone?


----------



## jinny

sounds great to me...

I feel bad that the date seems to have been changed on account of me, but I'm not complainin'. 

See y'all on Sunday!


----------



## reflex

Very good, I'll see you all there. I just got a new box of White Owls!!!:ss


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> Very good, I'll see you all there. I just got a new box of White Owls!!!:ss


I'll need to get there early then. I'd hate to waste my new pack of Swisher Sweets that I planned on sharing. The guy at the gas station said they were as fresh as they come!:ss 
You should feel bad Jinny. That is why none of the rest of us are going to feel the least bit guilty about smoking up your Fuente sampler.
Think you'll be able to make it Filly? Word on the street says you'd be a welcome addition to our little gathering.


----------



## jinny

:r

I haven't had a swisher sweet in decades... I look forward to the nostalgia... I should try conjuring up some wine coolers for the meet... 

okay, I'm gonna go watch some old taped episodes of Moonlighting... That David Addison is a hoot!


----------



## poker

Who knows...I might even show up


----------



## jinny

poker said:


> Who knows...I might even show up


that would be awesome!


----------



## The Pict

The more the merrier Joker. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Demented

See everyone Sunday!


----------



## The Pict

Bump.
Come one, come all. If you're in town you're more than to welcome to join us.
Sunday, 2pm, Sportsman's Lodge in Studio City, CA.
:ss


----------



## Deem

Hey guys, don't forget to *set your clocks 1 hour forward* so you don't arrive late.

I took the liberty of inviting a few people....don't know if they'll show but I'm going to try and make it :ss


----------



## jinny

woohoo!!!

Hey... looks like I caught a light cold but seeing that I feel partially responsible for having the date changed to Sun, I'm gonna do my bestest to make it there... I'm sure you guys would have fun without me, but I have that Rare Fuente Sampler that I HAVE to finish ... so I'll be there for sure! just don't get too close to me... and Freedom kissing is out of the question!

I'll just try to get to bed early... although I'm pretty pumped up... I just got back from a Wiggles concert at the Gibson/Universal Amphitheatre... yeah, that's right! envy me! my daughter had a blast.

See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## The Pict

Wow Jinny! Looking at that shirt you wore last time I just knew you were the guy to follow to a party. Rock on, Sir Dude! :r 
See ya'll tomorrow, in fact today as we're only 12 hours away.:ss


----------



## Demented

Hey all,

I'm not able to make it today, see you next month.


----------



## jinny

Demented said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm not able to make it today, see you next month.




I'll smoke one for you  see you next month.


----------



## poker

Just noticed it starts at 2pm
:c . Got a dinner date  .
Not sure I can make this. Gotta be in [email protected]


----------



## The Pict

poker said:


> Just noticed it starts at 2pm
> :c . Got a dinner date  .
> Not sure I can make this. Gotta be in [email protected]


You'll be up and over Coldwater into BH in 15 Minutes. Come by for one or two and then off you go, easy as pie! Hope to see you there.
We'll smoke one with you in spirit Dememted. See you next time. :ss


----------



## jinny

Yeah, BH is just over the hill... 6PM dindin shouldn't be a problem... unless you have to get ready somewhere far.

regardless, the more the merrier... and misery loves company (I'm sick) .


see you guys soon.


----------



## reflex

Another great time and a great view by the pool.


----------



## jinny

reflex said:


> Another great time and a great view by the pool.


I didn't see much of the pool... I had my back to it.

still had a good time. although I may have strained my neck from trying to look at some of the pool users.


----------



## IamNo1

What's up guys.

I live in the west valley, work in Encino. I'm keeping my eye on this thread for the next valley herf. I'll keep my ears open too for places that could work well for a herf.


----------



## jinny

IamNo1 said:


> What's up guys.
> 
> I live in the west valley, work in Encino. I'm keeping my eye on this thread for the next valley herf. I'll keep my ears open too for places that could work well for a herf.


awesome!

more peeps!

:ss

I think we were considering a new venue for the next time...

I'm easy. hopefully I won't be sick for the next time... Last time I was sick and couldn't taste my cigar.  what a waste.


----------



## The Pict

Burbak Bar & Grill has been mentioned a time ot two, but I remember some concern about getting Demented in there. Anyone heard from him lately? If he's able to make it I'd certainly like to find a place convenient for him seeing as he started this whole thing.
How does April 14th sit with everyone? If we can figure out a place it would be nice to sit back, smoke a stick of four, and pretend that we're happy with how our taxes turned out.


----------



## IamNo1

The Pict said:


> Burbak Bar & Grill has been mentioned a time ot two, but I remember some concern about getting Demented in there. Anyone heard from him lately? If he's able to make it I'd certainly like to find a place convenient for him seeing as he started this whole thing.
> How does April 14th sit with everyone? If we can figure out a place it would be nice to sit back, smoke a stick of four, and pretend that we're happy with how our taxes turned out.


APril 14th works for me. I'm a married with a baby on the way kind of guy, so a Saturday afternoon, or even a lunch time smoke if we all happen to work close enough works for me. If not I can be flexible.

And like I said, I'll see if there's some other places to choose from. Ultimately, I'll go with the flow.


----------



## The Pict

So is anyone interested in this for April, or shall I just invite IamNo1 and Reflex up to my house for an afternoon? Jinny? Demented? Whats up guys?


----------



## jinny

hello...

I was sick last time, but I caught something new recently... I'm hoping to be better by next week.

Haven't see Demented online in a while... I hope he's okay... I've been thinking of checking in on him, but I've been out of commission myself recently.


----------



## The Pict

To much work and not enough smoke makes Jinny a sick boy.
I reccomend two sticks and three hours of hanging out with friends a day for at least the next six weeks. Remember, just because you feel better doesn't mean you should stop the treatment or you'll relapse.:ss


----------



## jinny

The Pict said:


> To much work and not enough smoke makes Jinny a sick boy.
> I reccomend two sticks and three hours of hanging out with friends a day for at least the next six weeks. Remember, just because you feel better doesn't mean you should stop the treatment or you'll relapse.:ss


best advice ever.


----------



## IamNo1

I'm still keeping my eye on this thread to see what turns out. What we need is a sports bar with a Dodger game and a big screen......on the patio of course(thanks to our wonderful smoking laws)


----------



## The Pict

jinny said:


> best advice ever.


You can trust me, I play a doctor on TV.
Do you have Anthony's phone number? Might be a good idea to give him a buzz to say hello if you do. He might be internet challenged at the moment and have no idea we're setting this up again.


----------



## Demented

Hi Everybody!

Believe I'll be able to make the Valley HERF this month.

Where is it doing to be this month?


----------



## The Pict

You name the place big man and we'll all just show up. Want to stay at the Sportsman's Lodge?


----------



## Demented

One of you deside, Sportsmans or that place in Burbank.

Color my there!

This Saturday the 14th, right?

Be well,

A


----------



## The Pict

Demented said:


> One of you deside, Sportsmans or that place in Burbank.
> 
> Color my there!
> 
> This Saturday the 14th, right?
> 
> Be well,
> 
> A


Yes sir, this Saturday about 2pm.
Why don't we move to the Brubank Bar & Grill at 112 N San Fernando Blvd, Burbank, 91502 - (818) 848-9611. I made reservations for 2pm for a half dozen of us on the patio, but if more want to come they said it usually is pretty open about that time.
There is an elevator for those that have trouble with stairs.

So, who all wants to come and meet the infamous Demented and his boy wonder The Pict? :ss


----------



## The Pict

Oh, and I promise there will be no biting this time, unless you pay up front.


----------



## Deem

The Pict said:


> Yes sir, this Saturday about 2pm.
> Why don't we move to the Brubank Bar & Grill at 112 N San Fernando Blvd, Burbank, 91502 - (818) 848-9611. I made reservations for 2pm for a half dozen of us on the patio, but if more want to come they said it usually is pretty open about that time.
> There is an elevator for those that have trouble with stairs.
> 
> So, who all wants to come and meet the infamous Demented and his boy wonder The Pict? :ss


I will try to make it for a short while just to meet and have a smoke with the infamous one. I'm kinda tired of the boy wonder......I mean everday at lunch and have to do it on a saturday too  :ss 
I have an appointment in Arcadia @ 4pm.
Can you two and anybody else coming make it around 1:30pm? If not god see you at 2.


----------



## The Pict

I'm kina thinking this weekend will be a bust Deem. Seems to only be of interest to the three of us, and if you're only there a short while maybe we ought to try a different weekend.
Demented, would that be OK with you?


----------



## jinny

The Pict said:


> I'm kina thinking this weekend will be a bust Deem. Seems to only be of interest to the three of us, and if you're only there a short while maybe we ought to try a different weekend.
> Demented, would that be OK with you?


I have an appointment till 2:30PM... but I can zoom over as soon as it's over. hope you guys aren't all talked out by then


----------



## Demented

The Pict said:


> I'm kina thinking this weekend will be a bust Deem. Seems to only be of interest to the three of us, and if you're only there a short while maybe we ought to try a different weekend.
> Demented, would that be OK with you?


This weekend, next weekend no matters. Getting out and hanging for a while is all that matters.

Post whats up or give me a call.

Anthony

818-386-0019


----------



## The Pict

Why don't we set things up for Next weekend guys.
That gives Jinny more time to get healthy, maybe Deem could spend more than an hour, Demented is good with it, I'll give Reflex a call and see what's up with him, and maybe some of those other folks that peep but never show up will gather their courage and come by.

I'll kill todays reservation and we'll plan for Saturday 4/21 at the Burbank Bar & Grill at 2pm. Think of it as my Birthday Herf. :ss


----------



## IamNo1

I'll confess that I was still keeping an eye out, but being as it does take some courage, I was waiting for the last minute to decide. Are you guys a regular crowd, or do random people show up? I gotta get off my ass and meet some Valley herfers.


----------



## Demented

The 21st works for me, see you then.


----------



## jinny

I'm flexible too.


----------



## The Pict

IamNo1 said:


> I'll confess that I was still keeping an eye out, but being as it does take some courage, I was waiting for the last minute to decide. Are you guys a regular crowd, or do random people show up? I gotta get off my ass and meet some Valley herfers.


So far we have three 'regulars', but keep in mind we've only met up twice so that really doesn't say much.
All of us have brought friends and everyone is welcome to attend. That is the whole purpose to a herf, meeting with your fellow BOTLs and SOTLs, exchanging experiences, and maybe trying a new smoke or two and getting other to try things you've found.

I hope you're able to come next week, and I hope some of the other folk that have expressed interst in the past notice our plan for next Saturday and show up as well. I took a look at the postings and reps of a few that said they might show up, and I'd really like to meet up and learn from some of these fine people. I have yet to attend a herf that I didn't come away from wishing I could spend more time there before I had to go.
And, to be perfectly clear, no bravery is required. We're all there to relax, smoke some tasty cigars, and just hang out with both new and old friends.:ss


----------



## poker

If my car isnt being worked on that day, chances are I'll show up.:z


----------



## The Pict

jinny said:


> I'm flexible too.


Do we really need to bring that up Jinny? :r

Hope to see you there Poker. The more the merrier!


----------



## Smoked

How far is this from Simi Valley?


----------



## IamNo1

The Pict said:


> So far we have three 'regulars', but keep in mind we've only met up twice so that really doesn't say much.
> All of us have brought friends and everyone is welcome to attend. That is the whole purpose to a herf, meeting with your fellow BOTLs and SOTLs, exchanging experiences, and maybe trying a new smoke or two and getting other to try things you've found.
> 
> I hope you're able to come next week, and I hope some of the other folk that have expressed interst in the past notice our plan for next Saturday and show up as well. I took a look at the postings and reps of a few that said they might show up, and I'd really like to meet up and learn from some of these fine people. I have yet to attend a herf that I didn't come away from wishing I could spend more time there before I had to go.
> And, to be perfectly clear, no bravery is required. We're all there to relax, smoke some tasty cigars, and just hang out with both new and old friends.:ss


Put me down for next week then. Unless something out of my control comes up, I'll plan on being there :ss


----------



## jinny

yay!

as I mentioned before, I'm usually pretty flexible (timewise :r )but, I'm not sure if I can squeeze the couple hours needed for a herf from my schedule next weekend, but I'm gonna try.



Oh... Smoked,

depending on what part of Simi Valley you are at, it's not too bad. just over the hill (Santa Susanna pass) to the 5 fwy South... and about 10 miles down the 5 to Burbank Blvd... and probably less than a mile from off the freeway.


----------



## Smoked

Yeah, that aint bad at all. If I am feeling better you can count me in.


----------



## reflex

I have never been to this Burbank Bar & Grill. See you guys there!:ss


----------



## IamNo1

Alright, just so you guys know, I am a Chargers fan, grew up in Los Angeles, I'm 31, married, with a kid on the way. I work in the TV business, I'm a white Jew, and I have been known to go on political rants. There, now I feel more comfortable meeting with you guys. At least I can say I warned you.:tg


----------



## Smoked

Could someone please PM me the exact location,date, and time?

Oh and I'll give a warning as well. I am kinda crazy looking and a bit nuts.


----------



## The Pict

Smoked said:


> Could someone please PM me the exact location,date, and time?


Post #96 on page seven of this thread has the address.
I've never been here myself, but they do allow cigar smoking on the patio se we'll give it a shot.

See you guys Saturday 4/21 at 2pm. I'll save my description until I've checked you guys out and decided to run away or stay and smoke. :r


----------



## The Pict

Bump

Several people have indicated they're trying to show up, so it looks like we might have a good herf on our hands.
See you all on Saturday.


----------



## Demented

I'm looking forward to meeting with everybody this afternoon, see you there!


----------



## poker

My dumas went the Sportsman. Didnt see anyone(duh), and after waiting around 30 min, bailed & drove home LOL.
Oh well, next time.


----------



## Deem

poker said:


> My dumas went the Sportsman. Didnt see anyone(duh), and after waiting around 30 min, bailed & drove home LOL.
> Oh well, next time.


Well at least you should know where SoCalOcho is before you go  :r 
Sorry we missed you...long way to drive :z for nothin
Guys, sorry I had to leave early.


----------



## The Pict

poker said:


> My dumas went the Sportsman. Didnt see anyone(duh), and after waiting around 30 min, bailed & drove home LOL.
> Oh well, next time.


To bad Poker, we had a great time. I hope that athsmatic waitress didn't chase you out of there before you finished your stick! That bit of lovelyness likes me best and I'm not at all willing to share. :r 
Thanks to everyone that showed up and made this a great herf. Good to see some new faces in amongst the crowd, and I'm already counting the days to May's get together. Anyone have any suggestions for a different place? Demented and I were liking the sounds of a roving herf to spread the love and make it fair for everyone, driving wise. Everyone but Reflex and I that is, but we're used to leaving god's country to visit with the rest of ya'll.:ss


----------



## jinny

it was good meeting and re-meeting ya'll.


----------



## The Pict

Well kids, May has arrived and its time to start planning this months festivities.
I was hoping to move things back up to the second weekend of the month. Then I realized that weekend is Mother's Day so likely that is a bad idea overall.
How about we try for May 19th, and a little birdie told me there is a very cigar friendly and reasonable Lebanese restaurant about 2.5 miles West of the 405 on Ventura. I'll see what I can find out about the place.
Anyone up for it?


----------



## Demented

19th sounds good to me, Lebanese food would be a nice change od pace.

See you there,

D


----------



## jinny

mmmm... lebanese food... sounds awesome... although, the 19th is the wifey's birthday... and something tells me that she'll be quite upset if I skip out on the festivities to meet up with the internet buddies for a herf. 

I'll have to catch you guys next time. 


by the way, one of these days, someone is gonna have to start smoking my Fuente sampler... I realize that there are tons of good stuff being passed around, but I keep bringing them but no one takes anything...


----------



## reflex

Hmm! Bill Handle talks about women that are lebanese but I guess it's not the same.


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> Hmm! Bill Handle talks about women that are lebanese but I guess it's not the same.


And let us not forget that most famous Lebanese guy/gal - Klinger from M*A*S*H. :ss 
Here's a link to some info on the place. A little birdy tells me they actually sell cigars to patrons at night, so likely we'll have no issues at all bothering people.
http://www.laweekly.com/index.php?o...007&ed=21&em=5&ey=2007&Itemid=110&city=Encino


----------



## IamNo1

I always drive by that place on the way home from work. It's across the street from Fat Stogies, a pretty decent B&M. 

What's the word on Sportsman Lodge? Is that a decent place to herf? I know you guys have mentioned it before.


----------



## Smoked

Looks like it is only 40 mins away from me. The question is, how do I get home?

:al


----------



## The Pict

IamNo1 said:


> I always drive by that place on the way home from work. It's across the street from Fat Stogies, a pretty decent B&M.
> 
> What's the word on Sportsman Lodge? Is that a decent place to herf? I know you guys have mentioned it before.


The Lodge wasn't really set up for cigar smoking. They had an outdoor area that was walled on three sides set up for cigarette smokers, but we were most decided odd ducks smoking our big nasty sticks there. The second time we went we sat in a corner on the pool deck, but getting served was like pulling hen's teeth. Just another reason we chose to wander and try other places.
Think you'll be able to come on the 19th?


----------



## The Pict

jinny said:


> mmmm... lebanese food... sounds awesome... although, the 19th is the wifey's birthday... and something tells me that she'll be quite upset if I skip out on the festivities to meet up with the internet buddies for a herf.
> 
> I'll have to catch you guys next time.
> 
> by the way, one of these days, someone is gonna have to start smoking my Fuente sampler... I realize that there are tons of good stuff being passed around, but I keep bringing them but no one takes anything...


Yet another excuse Jinny. We're letting that sampler age man. By the time we keep you at a herf for longer than an hour those Fuentes ought to well aged and covered with bloom.:r 
I'm honestly trying to give you a call one weekend, but that darned wife of mine has been keeping me busy during the days. You're not a night owl up for a Midnight walk on Saturday, are you?


----------



## IamNo1

The Pict said:


> The Lodge wasn't really set up for cigar smoking. They had an outdoor area that was walled on three sides set up for cigarette smokers, but we were most decided odd ducks smoking our big nasty sticks there. The second time we went we sat in a corner on the pool deck, but getting served was like pulling hen's teeth. Just another reason we chose to wander and try other places.
> Think you'll be able to come on the 19th?


I'm gonna try and make it on the 19th. Alcazar is a lot closer than Burbank for me. I know I flaked last time, I'll try not to let that happen again!


----------



## The Pict

Cool, I'll keep my fingers crossed that you can make it.
I've never had Lebanese food before, should I be scared?:ss


----------



## Deem

The Pict said:


> Yet another excuse Jinny. We're letting that sampler age man. By the time we keep you at a herf for longer than an hour those Fuentes ought to well aged and covered with bloom.:r
> I'm honestly trying to give you a call one weekend, but that darned wife of mine has been keeping me busy during the days. * You're not a night owl up for a Midnight walk on Saturday, are you?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like a cozy date to me :r


----------



## Deem

The Pict said:


> Cool, I'll keep my fingers crossed that you can make it.
> I've never had Lebanese food before, should I be scared?:ss


For the 1st timer I would not recommend the raw kibbeh (Ground raw lamb I think) mixed with a few things.
Their metzos (appetizers) are great!


----------



## IamNo1

Up and down Ventura blvd from Sherman Oaks to Woodland Hills are some really great middle eastern food places. I don't know about Lebanese compared to Yemenite compared to Persian.....but it's all good.


----------



## jinny

Deem said:


> The Pict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another excuse Jinny. We're letting that sampler age man. By the time we keep you at a herf for longer than an hour those Fuentes ought to well aged and covered with bloom.:r
> I'm honestly trying to give you a call one weekend, but that darned wife of mine has been keeping me busy during the days. * You're not a night owl up for a Midnight walk on Saturday, are you?*
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a cozy date to me :r
Click to expand...

should I be worried?


----------



## The Pict

jinny said:


> should I be worried?


No need, I've see you smoke a cigar and from the looks of it you wouldn't be worth the risk of a divorce!:r 
Hope to see everyone there about 2 on Saturday.


----------



## Smoked

I'm gona try and make it to this one. Would be my first HERF.


----------



## The Pict

I'll look forward to seeing you there. Always fun to meet a new BOTL.


----------



## hikari

Hay guys 
Been out of the loop here at Club stogie's for a while due to work 

but seems people have actually gotten a Sfvalley herf together 

This is awesome i've been wanting one for a while now..
Unfortunately i have plans with my wife and kids this saturday.
But will look forward to any other events.

I live around larual canyon and victory blvd

I don't know if you guys have done it or anything 
but we should get a SFvalley e-mailing list togeather

For events and so forth. good for thouse sper of the moment herfs. also

I have a decent back yard that i herf once and a while in 
-the wife and kids hence onec and a while.

any how PM for best e-mail

will check back here also


----------



## jinny

my backyard is okay for herfs too...

here's some pics from an impromptu herf I had last week (different group... although I should have invited you guys too)...










herfing accoutrements (stinky ashtray courtesy of headcrash)










my buddy Collin Chou, you may recognize him as Seraph from the Matrix movies... watch him in the movie Fearless... and the upcoming jackie chan and jet lee project.










me, the cigar party MC for the day.










my daughter... don't worry, she was in the house sleeping before anyone lit up a cigar.


----------



## The Pict

Well Jinny, now that you've shown us that your backyard and family actually exist outside of your fantasy world I may have to reconsider your offer of dropping by one of these days.:r 
You thinking you can make it on Saturday? Awfully short visit last month and we're a good bit closer to your house this time around.....


----------



## jinny

The Pict said:


> Well Jinny, now that you've shown us that your backyard and family actually exist outside of your fantasy world I may have to reconsider your offer of dropping by one of these days.:r
> You thinking you can make it on Saturday? Awfully short visit last month and we're a good bit closer to your house this time around.....


 :r yeah, I won't try anything funny. 

and Saturday, it's the wifey's bday, and we have a couple kid's b-days to get my daughter to, but I'm gonna try to make it in between... I love desert food


----------



## The Pict

OK, I'll bring along a Purito for you to try. It takes a good solid 5 minutes for me to smoke so it ought to last you your entire visit.:ss 
See you Saturday, my friend.


----------



## poker

ok so wheres this gonna be at?


----------



## Deem

poker said:


> ok so wheres this gonna be at?





poker said:


> ok so wheres this gonna be at?


Kelly, here's the link:
http://www.al-cazar.com/location.html

Ventura Blvd between Balboa Blvd and White Oak.
Pretty good appetizers.....somewhat limited bar.
the evening I was there there were a number of cigar smokers having dinner in the large tent covered patio. Waiters were offering domestics from desk top humis.
Hookahs also available.
I hope to make this but have very early am golf in OC.
*You going to make it?....starting at 2pm*
Another friend from work _stogeyfish_ from the Southbay is planning on it.
where's barrythevic?


----------



## poker

Planning on it after I pick up a couple new TV's


----------



## The Pict

poker said:


> Planning on it after I pick up a couple new TV's


Party favors? You shouldn't have!:r 
See you there Poker.


----------



## hikari

this sounds good 

I have prier engagments saturday.
But will try to get them done earlyer.

hopfully i'll see you guys there.


----------



## Barrythevic

poker said:


> Planning on it after I pick up a couple new TV's


Just what you need!!! :r

If you get lost, call my cell phone this time!

Glad you want to stop in Hell for a smoke


----------



## The Pict

hikari said:


> hopfully i'll see you guys there.


Ahhh, frsh meat.:tu Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Demented

Morning all,

The Valley Herf is this afternoon @ Alcazar 17239 Ventura Blvd 2 pm.

See you all there,

D


----------



## EvanS

Demented said:


> Morning all,
> 
> The Valley Herf is this afternoon @ Alcazar 17239 Ventura Blvd 2 pm.
> 
> See you all there,
> 
> D


hey there!! another early riser, I see :tu
Demented, are SGV BOTLs invited? ( I can keep my origins on the dl if an inter-Valley relationship would be embarassing for you :r) I'd really enjoy representing the east-end and meeting you all some time, although today is a little short notice. I just saw this thread for the first time this AM

have a great time!!


----------



## hikari

hey guys 

Seems my previous plans with the family is taking me to palmdale 
i do not think i will be making it back in time...

one a date is set for the next one i will make plans to be there


catch you all on the next round


----------



## Demented

EvanS said:


> hey there!! another early riser, I see :tu
> Demented, are SGV BOTLs invited? ( I can keep my origins on the dl if an inter-Valley relationship would be embarassing for you :r)  I'd really enjoy representing the east-end and meeting you all some time, although today is a little short notice. I just saw this thread for the first time this AM
> 
> have a great time!!


This Herf is open to anyone who wants to come, would love to see you there.


----------



## EvanS

Demented said:


> This Herf is open to anyone who wants to come, would love to see you there.


that's great - I'll keep my eyes open for the future

thanks :tu


----------



## Deem

Well, I was definetely planning to make this one on time till 6pm last nite when I was informed I was needed at work, so here I sit waiting for some clients that were supposed to be here at 1pm.

Hoping to get out of here at a reasonable time to still have at least a smoke:ss or 2.
Don/stogeyfish called me a 1/2 hr ago and was leaving the south bay.


----------



## Deem

Deem said:


> Well, I was definetely planning to make this one on time till 6pm last nite when I was informed I was needed at work, so here I sit waiting for some clients that were supposed to be here at 1pm.
> 
> Hoping to get out of here at a reasonable time to still have at least a smoke:ss or 2.
> Don/stogeyfish called me a 1/2 hr ago and was leaving the south bay.


Hope you guys enjoyed yourselves. How was the food?
My client showed up at 3:45pm and I was stuck till 7:15. Bummed me out but that's showbiz  
I guess Don had something come up last minute too.


----------



## Barrythevic

Deem said:


> Hope you guys enjoyed yourselves. How was the food?
> My client showed up at 3:45pm and I was stuck till 7:15. Bummed me out but that's showbiz
> I guess Don had something come up last minute too.


Sorry you couldn't make it Deem. The food was excellent! It was a most pleasant afternoon.

See you next time!


----------



## Smoked

That was my first HERF. Thanks guys it was lots of fun. If it's cool with you guys I would like to try and make the next one.


----------



## jinny

darn it, a bunch of new peeps, and I miss it! :c 

argh... the day's activites ran late... I was hoping to make a quick visit before I had to leave for a concert... that didn't work out as I had hoped.

I'll have to try again next time.


----------



## Smoked

jinny said:


> darn it, a bunch of new peeps, and I miss it! :c
> 
> argh... the day's activites ran late... I was hoping to make a quick visit before I had to leave for a concert... that didn't work out as I had hoped.
> 
> I'll have to try again next time.


I wish you could have been there man. For my first HERF it was a good experience for me. It was a bit awkward being "the new guy" so I kept the beast in me on a leash. It was interesting actually seeing the people that that you communicate with on this site.


----------



## poker

Sorry I flaked again guys. The new plasmas got delivered late & setting up the one in the living room took took more time than expected.


----------



## The Pict

poker said:


> Sorry I flaked again guys. The new plasmas got delivered late & setting up the one in the living room took took more time than expected.


That's OK Poker, we're just glad you didn't get lost on your way up to us.:ss 
Good to meet you too Smoked, and yes you're welcome to attend next month once we get a date set.
You missed a good place Jinny. Very cigar friendly, and if the urge to hookah comes over you there have one ready to go. I'm thinking we'll be back there sooner than later. Very nice setup, easy parking, and the staff were teriffic.


----------



## jinny

The Pict said:


> That's OK Poker, we're just glad you didn't get lost on your way up to us.:ss
> Good to meet you too Smoked, and yes you're welcome to attend next month once we get a date set.
> You missed a good place Jinny. Very cigar friendly, and if the urge to hookah comes over you there have one ready to go. I'm thinking we'll be back there sooner than later. Very nice setup, easy parking, and the staff were teriffic.


Yeah, I pass by there all the time... never went in.

the Japanese restaurant in the same complex is pretty good... "Sushi Hirosuke"... and there is a nice cake place too... Cake Crumbs... 
and lets not forget the stripper pole workout place in the back... :dr


----------



## poker

jinny said:


> and lets not forget the stripper pole workout place in the back... :dr


awwww man. this I gotta see :r


----------



## jinny

poker said:


> awwww man. this I gotta see :r


hehe... yeah, it's called Sheila Kelley's S Factor... www.sfactor.com


----------



## jinny

so.... are we herfin' this month?


----------



## reflex

Hello! Knock! knock! Where the Herf this month going to be? Inquiring minds want to know!:ss


----------



## jinny

reflex said:


> Hello! Knock! knock! Where the Herf this month going to be? Inquiring minds want to know!:ss


dunno...

it's one of those weird month.... the second weekend of the month just snuck by...

sounds like there are other event's (other herfs and Pop's day) crowding the month, but I'm open to a valley herf... 

if we can't come to a consensus before this weekend, all are welcome to stop over my place this Saturday... nothing special. Chip (the Pict) mentioned trying to meet up this weekend.I think he mentioned Sunday... but that's Father's day... and I think I've got plans with mine and my wife's.


----------



## reflex

"I think I've got plans with mine and my wife's."

You mean you and your wife have the same dad? That is so wrong and you have children!!!!:r

Well unless you have something at your house at say midnight I don't think The Pict can make it. He's one of those night owls. I'm too old for that, but I'm up for coming by at a normal hour on Saturday and having a cigar or two.:ss


----------



## jinny

different dads. Not blood related that I know of.

I'm Southern (California and Korea)... but not THAT Southern 

I'm up for anything. 

if the Pict is a lafrr... argh.. I just swallowed a little moth! (I'm sitting outside)

anywho... if the Pict is a late owl and you wanna stop by earlier, then you guys can tag team 

last time I had people over for a smoke, it went till 2AM... the guys just wouldn't leave! J/K... good fun.

well... like I said, anything works for me. anyone that wants to stop over this Saturday afternoon/evening/night send me a PM... I'll get you guys directions 

or if people have other ideas, I'm open to that also... but I figure it's coming up in a couple days so there might not be enough time to get something more formal organized.


----------



## Smoked

Well, if anyone wants to come by my place this saturday I am down to host for the UFC event.


----------



## jinny

Smoked said:


> Well, if anyone wants to come by my place this saturday I am down to host for the UFC event.


nice... a hosted pay per view event... and the UFC at that... that'll get you pumped up... do you have the room in the back yard for us to run outside and smash furniture over our bodies? that's how pumped up I get... J/K

sounds pretty decent... personally I probably can't make it out... I need to stay nearby to tend to biz (I work from home and sometimes weekends can get busy due to international scheduals... Asia works too much  ).

What time were you thinking? and do you have TV outside... or are you allowed to smoke inside?


----------



## Smoked

LOL It's actually an apartment and the TV is small but we can smoke inside. I was thinking 5:00 or so. The events usually start at about 6


----------



## reflex

You know Jinny if you got out to the sex slave biz and got into a more respectable biz like mine, selling guns to 3rd world countries:gn, you would have more time to play.:al:ss


----------



## jinny

awesome... if I was coming over and you are renting... say adios to your deposit... insides of places don't hold up too well to wannabe UFC action.


----------



## jinny

reflex said:


> You know Jinny if you got out to the sex slave biz and got into a more respectable biz like mine, selling guns to 3rd world countries:gn, you would have more time to play.:al:ss


lol...

funny you should say that... part of my biz involves some import/export... but the legitimate kind.

I am told that in some circles the "working girl" biz in Asia is playfully referred to as "import/export" biz... although, I have not partaken in any of that kind of "import/export" action in Asia.


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> Well unless you have something at your house at say midnight I don't think The Pict can make it. He's one of those night owls. I'm too old for that, but I'm up for coming by at a normal hour on Saturday and having a cigar or two.:ss


Hold on a sec 'old man'! Seems to me Dave and I left about 2:30am the last time we came over to your house and you were making fun of us for leaving so early! :tu
I'll see what I can do Jinny. Wife just got back from her NY trip, so I'm not sure how badly I'm going to be in demand tomorrow. I'll call and let you know after I test the wind in the morning.

Smoked - I'm not, as you know, much of a fight fan so I'll leave the room on your couch for those that enjoy watching people beat each other up.


----------



## reflex

So Chip can you come out and play tomorrow at Jinny's house? Let me know.


----------



## Smoked

Well, it looks like I probably won't be getting the fight tonight. I have to go out shopping with the woman for a bit but after that I may be able to come by. I'll bring the Knobb Creek!


----------



## jinny

Smoked said:


> Well, it looks like I probably won't be getting the fight tonight. I have to go out shopping with the woman for a bit but after that I may be able to come by. I'll bring the Knobb Creek!


sweet!


----------



## The Pict

Nice little herf Jinny, thanks for the invite!:tu
Next time I'll stay way longer than my welcome, just like at Reflex's house!:ss


----------



## pnoon

The Pict said:


> Nice little herf Jinny, thanks for the invite!:tu
> Next time I'll stay way longer than my welcome, just like at Reflex's house!:ss


Chip, you guys need to start posting pics. Just like us S.H.I.T. herfers.


----------



## Smoked

Yup, much thanks Jin. You are one hell of a great host. Thanks for the great smokes too. You guys really helped me down the slope. I now have my first gerbils headed my way.


----------



## The Pict

pnoon said:


> Chip, you guys need to start posting pics. Just like us S.H.I.T. herfers.


Great idea Pnoon, I'll try to remember a camera next month.
Promise me, though, that all you Southern folks won't get all jealous of our exceptional good looks. We can be quite devastating when gathered together in a group! :r


----------



## Smoked

The Pict said:


> Great idea Pnoon, I'll try to remember a camera next month.
> Promise me, though, that all you Southern folks won't get all jealous of our exceptional good looks. We can be quite devastating when gathered together in a group! :r


I should be able to compensate for everyone else's good looks. I do have to admit though.. "The Pict" is totally sexy. Grr.


----------



## Deem

Smoked said:


> I should be able to compensate for everyone else's good looks. I do have to admit though.. "The Pict" is totally sexy. Grr.


I know :dr I have to put up with him just about everyday


----------



## The Pict

Aw crap, not you guys too! Escaping Demented's advances keeps me busy enough, now I have to worry about these two as well.:r


----------



## Demented

The Pict said:


> Aw crap, not you guys too! Escaping Demented's advances keeps me busy enough... :r


Heh, You're lucky I can't get around without a cane! :ss


----------



## Demented

So... Where and where are we meeting in July?

I'm having my right arm and wrist operated on the 16th of july, it will likely be 6-8 weeks before I have use of that arm/hand afterwards.

If we can get together before the surgury that would be great!

D


----------



## Smoked

Demented said:


> So... Where and where are we meeting in July?
> 
> I'm having my right arm and wrist operated on the 16th of july, it will likely be 6-8 weeks before I have use of that arm/hand afterwards.
> 
> If we can get together before the surgury that would be great!
> 
> D


I'm not sure where but it would seem that the 14th would be the way to go. I'll bring the camera this time.


----------



## The Pict

7/14 sounds good. Any ideas on where you'd like to meet this time, or shall we hit Alcazar's again? Darned friendly place as well as easy to find.


----------



## jinny

I'm down for Alcazar, since I missed it last time.


----------



## Smoked

That's fine by me. I'll need someone to give me the address again though.


----------



## jinny

Smoked said:


> That's fine by me. I'll need someone to give me the address again though.


it was a few pages back but here it is again...

well, I'll just quote Deem since he put in a link...



Deem said:


> Kelly, here's the link:
> http://www.al-cazar.com/location.html
> 
> Ventura Blvd between Balboa Blvd and White Oak.
> Pretty good appetizers.....somewhat limited bar.
> the evening I was there there were a number of cigar smokers having dinner in the large tent covered patio. Waiters were offering domestics from desk top humis.
> Hookahs also available.
> I hope to make this but have very early am golf in OC.
> *You going to make it?....starting at 2pm*
> Another friend from work _stogeyfish_ from the Southbay is planning on it.
> where's barrythevic?


----------



## Smoked

jinny said:


> it was a few pages back but here it is again...
> 
> well, I'll just quote Deem since he put in a link...


Thanks Jin!

:tu


----------



## calistogey

That place sounds interesting. If only I can get a hold of an old herf buddy who happens to be a foodie.


----------



## Deem

calistogey said:


> That place sounds interesting. If only I can get a hold of an old herf buddy who happens to be a foodie.


Rene, just show up! Even Chuck and Phil have previously attended.
See you Sat.


----------



## reflex

7/14 Valley Herf at Alcazar's, right?


----------



## Smoked

reflex said:


> 7/14 Valley Herf at Alcazar's, right?


That's it! How do you guys think that they would feel about me brining my own beer? They don't have any ales or dark beer and I love a good beer with my stogies.


----------



## j6ppc

Smoked said:


> That's it! How do you guys think that they would feel about me brining my own beer? They don't have any ales or dark beer and I love a good beer with my stogies.


I don't think corkage is customary w/ beer but best to call them and check if they are cool with it (or not).


----------



## Smoked

Yeah, I'll call and ask what kinds of bear they have and when they say that they don't have anything that I like I will ask, "Is it ok with you guys if I bring some?"


----------



## pnoon

Smoked said:


> Yeah, I'll call and ask what kinds of bear they have and when they say that they don't have anything that I like I will ask, "Is it ok with you guys if I bring some?"


Don't be surprised if they laugh at you.


----------



## Smoked

pnoon said:


> Don't be surprised if they laugh at you.


Yeah I know man but they really only have the standard domestics.


----------



## The Pict

Smoked said:


> Yeah I know man but they really only have the standard domestics.


So what did they tell you?

How many of us will be showing up this time? Pretty cool place to eat and smoke. Very accomodating to us last time.


----------



## reflex

Man I can't wait to see the hookers! I will be there this time!:ss


----------



## Barrythevic

I should be able to attend. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## hikari

If i'm not picking up my new car that day i'll try to make it...

what time was it again


----------



## Smoked

The Pict said:


> So what did they tell you?
> 
> How many of us will be showing up this time? Pretty cool place to eat and smoke. Very accomodating to us last time.


I tried calling today but they weren't open. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> Man I can't wait to see the hookers! I will be there this time!:ss


I'd watch what you call Victoria and Hope there buddy. Hope looked like a nice girl but I can guarantee my wife knows exactly where it hurts and yet not leave a mark!

1pm sound good to everyone?


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> I'd watch what you call Victoria and Hope there buddy. Hope looked like a nice girl but I can guarantee my wife knows exactly where it hurts and yet not leave a mark!
> 
> 1pm sound good to everyone?


Hey wait a minute! You guys said the last time you were there that there were some guys with smoking hookers.:ss

1 pm works for me, I'll most likely be late, but I will be there.:tu


----------



## Smoked

I'll be there around 2:00 or so. Oh and I called and they won't allow me to bring m own beer. They said that wine is ok. Oh well, they have Makers Mark and that will go just fine with my cigars.

:al:al


----------



## Smoked

You guys want me to bring my camera to take pictures for this thread?


----------



## The Pict

Excellent idea Smoked. I'm going to try and bring mine as well but seeing as I actually remembered to bring it at the last herf I attended and then promptly forgot to actually use the silly thing it would be best to bring yours as well.

Reflex - it was hookahs dude, not hookers. Don't be scaring off any new folk that aren't as nasty as you.....yet!:ss

Anyone heard from Demented lately? He hasn't logged on in a few days and I was hoping he'd be able to come as he wasn't scheduled for his surgery until next week. I tried calling him today but haven't heard back from him yet. Wouldn't be the same without our foul mouthed chisel boy and that amazing bow tie!:tu

See ya'll Saturday, its been to long since we got together. And, for those new members in the area and the old ones that are to shy to show up, feel free to come by and smoke a few with us. Always great to meet new folk and we really aren't all that bad. Well, most of us anyway......:r


----------



## Smoked

So who all is planning on showing up?


----------



## reflex

Well even though there won't be hookers I'll be there.:ss

Any word from Demented? Will he make it?


----------



## The Pict

Haven't heard a peep. He logged on a couple of days ago but didn't post. Likely trying to beat my high score in tetris. You know he's not used to getting his *ss handed to him on a silver platter like I have.:r
Looks like only four of us for sure thus far. Stogyfish said he might join us, but he's got family stuff that might interfere at the last minute. Deem isn't able to come and I'm assuming Barrythevic is still planning on joining us.
See ya'll at two,


----------



## Stogeyfish

Chip,

Thanks again for the invite. As you posted, I had to take care of some family issues, though still not resolved.

Hope to make it out someday! Burn one for me!:tu


----------



## Smoked

That was a great HERF guys. I am looking forward to next month. I am thinking that next month we should try and find a place indoors to avoid the heat, like a B&M. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## pnoon

And STILL no pictures? You guys are lightweights. 
C'mon Chip.


----------



## The Pict

pnoon said:


> And STILL no pictures? You guys are lightweights.
> C'mon Chip.


Worse yet Pnoon, two of us brough cameras and still we forgot. Mayhaps you'd better take a ride up North next month and teach us how it's done?

Smoked - Again about the heat. How about you come out of that server room for an afternoon and learn why SoCal is the place to live if you enjoy the sunshine? Notice how Reflex and I were completely comfy while you indoor boys were sweating bullets? It never really got above 100F and we were in the shade!:tu


----------



## reflex

Her is a photo of a couple of the girls that were there.








I think they were sisters but they wouln't say


----------



## Deem

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Her is a photo of a couple of the girls that were there._

So which one did you end up with or did you guys share:mn? :r


----------



## reflex

Deem said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> _Her is a photo of a couple of the girls that were there._
> 
> So which one did you end up with or did you guys share:mn? :r


They both avoided us. I think they were scared of the lighters and Pic's cigar poker.


----------



## jinny

hee hee.

I had a camera too... I almost always have a camera with me.

anywho... this weekend is the second of the month... are we meeting?


----------



## Barrythevic

I have to work in Hollywood this Saturday, but Filly is having a herf at her house Saturday night.

I'm going to try and make it to her place.

Otherwise, I'll see you guys next month.


----------



## Smoked

Things arent looking to good for this month.


----------



## sekoudog

Demented said:


> I know I'm not the only cigar smoker in the San Fernanodo Valley.
> 
> Or drinker for that matter.


I am a regular smoker and I have a little herf area of my own in Eagle Rock. All botls are always welcome. Currentlyn I am on vacation for the rest of August. I look forward to sharing a smoke or to. If interested pm me.

Sekoudog


----------



## Smoked

If anyone is willing to travel out to Thousand Oaks, I just found a great little cigar lounge out there. The owners are cool and the people are great.


----------



## The Pict

Been so busy chasing baloons with my cigar poker I plum forgot last weekend was our usual day.
Anyone up for Next Saturday, 8/18? Reflex is back in town and he'll have lots to complain about after sitting on the LAX tarmac until 2am.
And speaking of complaining, anyone heard from Demented lately?


----------



## Barrythevic

The 18th will probably work for me, I would be a bit late as I will be working until about 2:30 in Hollywood.


----------



## reflex

Barrythevic said:


> The 18th will probably work for me, I would be a bit late as I will be working until about 2:30 in Hollywood.


Judging another contest?


----------



## Barrythevic

reflex said:


> Judging another contest?


:r Naw, the contests are at night!


----------



## The Pict

Barrythevic said:


> The 18th will probably work for me, I would be a bit late as I will be working until about 2:30 in Hollywood.


Sounds good. Shall we try a different place this time?
Are you able to come Reflex, or are you still making up for being gone last week?


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> Sounds good. Shall we try a different place this time?
> Are you able to come Reflex, or are you still making up for being gone last week?


I can make it. My boss is a jerk so I quit.


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> I can make it. My boss is a jerk so I quit.


I hope you gave him a good smack on the way out the door. Bastage deserved a good beating last time I met him.:bx


----------



## Smoked

The Pict said:


> I hope you gave him a good smack on the way out the door. Bastage deserved a good beating last time I met him.:bx


You do realize that you have just committed "conspiracy to commit assault and battery"? You're going down buddy. :bn


----------



## The Pict

Smoked said:


> You do realize that you have just committed "conspiracy to commit assault and battery"? You're going down buddy. :bn


Fortunately I happen to know he's self employed, so unless Cali has made self mutilation illegal (oh crap, I just gave them another idea!) all I'm guilty of is goading him into stealing a little quality time away from his wife.:r I hope she forgives me!

You coming by on Saturday?


----------



## Smoked

The Pict said:


> Fortunately I happen to know he's self employed, so unless Cali has made self mutilation illegal (oh crap, I just gave them another idea!) all I'm guilty of is goading him into stealing a little quality time away from his wife.:r I hope she forgives me!
> 
> You coming by on Saturday?


I don't know if I can make it this time. My girls bro is coming out from Ranger Training.


----------



## The Pict

To bad, but if he smokes feel free to bring him by. I'll bet he'd have no problems scoring a smoke or two in trade for serving the Country for us.:tu


----------



## jinny

The Pict said:


> Been so busy chasing baloons with my cigar poker I plum forgot last weekend was our usual day.
> Anyone up for Next Saturday, 8/18? Reflex is back in town and he'll have lots to complain about after sitting on the LAX tarmac until 2am.
> And speaking of complaining, anyone heard from Demented lately?


hmmm... I think I can make it for the 18th.

have we figured a place?

I don't know where Demented is... 

his last activity was over a month ago.

I hope his surgery went okay... maybe he's under heavy sedation... or maybe he can't use his wrist yet (he said he was having wrist surgury, right?). hope he's okay.


----------



## Smoked

jinny said:


> hmmm... I think I can make it for the 18th.
> 
> have we figured a place?
> 
> I don't know where Demented is...
> 
> his last activity was over a month ago.
> 
> I hope his surgery went okay... maybe he's under heavy sedation... or maybe he can't use his wrist yet (he said he was having wrist surgury, right?). hope he's okay.


How far is everyone from Thousand Oaks?


----------



## The Pict

Smoked said:


> How far is everyone from Thousand Oaks?


You're all South of me so it matters not. Where are you thinking?


----------



## Smoked

The Pict said:


> You're all South of me so it matters not. Where are you thinking?


I went to this place for the first time last weekend and it was great.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=99126


----------



## jinny

i'll go out to Thousand oaks...

what time?

if any of you northern LA county peeps wanna carpool out there you can use my place as a depot... since my place is on the way.


----------



## The Pict

Thousand Oaks is fine, but is there anything to eat there or is it strictly cigars and drinks?
Also, will there be a cutting charge for bringing in one's own smokes?

As Berrythevic is working until 2or so tomorrow how about we plan on meeting about 2 and get a head start on him?


----------



## reflex

I'm up for car-pooling to Thousand Oaks!:z I was wondering the same thing, if they will want as us to purchase our cigars from them or will they let us bring in our own.


----------



## Smoked

I am sure that they would want us to buy cigars but for me it's a small price to pay.


----------



## Smoked

As far as food goes there are a few places near by I think. I think that we could buy a few cigars and then smoke ours. If you guys want to go there I will call tomorrow and let them know that we are coming.


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> I'm up for car-pooling to Thousand Oaks!:z I was wondering the same thing, if they will want as us to purchase our cigars from them or will they let us bring in our own.


Sounds good Reflex. Meet me at my place or yours?
Is everyone OK with no food? I'm game to try Smoked's spot, but I'll have to admit I like to munch while we smoke.


----------



## Smoked

The Pict said:


> Sounds good Reflex. Meet me at my place or yours?
> Is everyone OK with no food? I'm game to try Smoked's spot, but I'll have to admit I like to munch while we smoke.


Now that I think about it I do remember someone saying that there was a place nearby that delivered to the place.


----------



## jinny

The Pict said:


> Thousand Oaks is fine, but is there anything to eat there or is it strictly cigars and drinks?
> Also, will there be a cutting charge for bringing in one's own smokes?
> 
> As Berrythevic is working until 2or so tomorrow how about we plan on meeting about 2 and get a head start on him?


getting a jump on Barry seems like a good idea. don't want him smoking more cigars than me 

so it sounds like we're gonna try to meet in T.O. around 2PMish. which is cool with me. It's been pretty darn hot... I hope they have HVAC (specificaly the "AC" part of "HVAC").



reflex said:


> I'm up for car-pooling to Thousand Oaks!:z I was wondering the same thing, if they will want as us to purchase our cigars from them or will they let us bring in our own.


carpoolers that want to use my place as a leaping off point should try to be here by 1:30PM... I know I will try to be here by then. 

I'm gonne try to leave here no later than 1:45. PM me if you need directions

I'm open to leaving T.O. whenever... as long as we aren't still there late into the wee hours of the morning... I have a curfew you know.



Smoked said:


> I am sure that they would want us to buy cigars but for me it's a small price to pay.


I don't mind buying a few smokes from those guys. Barry though, he might have trouble finding something that doesn't make him wretch... he likes those hard to find grape flavored White Owls, right?



Smoked said:


> As far as food goes there are a few places near by I think. I think that we could buy a few cigars and then smoke ours. If you guys want to go there I will call tomorrow and let them know that we are coming.


call 'em... I'll join you there for sure.

do they have drinks at the cigar place? if not, can we bring our own?


----------



## jinny

The Pict said:


> Sounds good Reflex. Meet me at my place or yours?
> Is everyone OK with no food? I'm game to try Smoked's spot, but I'll have to admit I like to munch while we smoke.


wait, I tought you guys were gonna car pool from my place...

whatever... stop here too and we can all go together... I have the pimpin' minivan. :tu


----------



## jinny

Smoked said:


> Now that I think about it I do remember someone saying that there was a place nearby that delivered to the place.


that would be cool... but no food is cool too. if it's like in a strip mall or something, I don't mind wandering the area looking for munchies and then settling at the smoke shop.


----------



## The Pict

Thousand Oaks sounds like a plan then. 
As Reflex lives here in the good part of SoCal with me I imagine he and I will just meet all of you there about 2pm, despite the temptation of riding in thet ubercool chick magnet of a minivan you so graciously offered Jinny (cough, cough). Unless, that is, Reflex feels the need......


----------



## Smoked

They have a cappuccino machine and a fridge full of beer. They also have a cigar roller there and a huge amount of house rolled cigars.


----------



## The Pict

Please tell me they have something besides alcohol and coffee to drink.


----------



## Smoked

The Pict said:


> Please tell me they have something besides alcohol and coffee to drink.


I'm sure that they have soda and beer.


----------



## jinny

sweet... see you guys in T.O. tomorrow.

Old Oaks Cigars & Liquor Co.
3006 E Thousand Oaks Blvd 
Thousand Oaks.

PM or call me if you are stopping by for carpool purposes... otherwise, I'll see you guys there 

Oh, and for those coming from El Norte Los Angeles County, remember to go via the 118 to the 23... resist any urge to shoot down the 405 to the 101... and getting off the 5 at Balboa and getting on the 118 E from Balboa is not a horrible idea either...  it's shorter than taking the 405 to the 118... although it may not save you that much time if there is no traffic... it's still shorter.


----------



## reflex

Jinny
Is this what your Pimpin Mini Van looks like?


----------



## reflex

jinny said:


> sweet... see you guys in T.O. tomorrow.
> 
> Old Oaks Cigars & Liquor Co.
> 3006 E Thousand Oaks Blvd
> Thousand Oaks.
> 
> PM or call me if you are stopping by for carpool purposes... otherwise, I'll see you guys there
> 
> Oh, and for those coming from El Norte Los Angeles County, remember to go via the 118 to the 23... resist any urge to shoot down the 405 to the 101... and getting off the 5 at Balboa and getting on the 118 E from Balboa is not a horrible idea either... it's shorter than taking the 405 to the 118... although it may not save you that much time if there is no traffic... it's still shorter.


Wait a minute! It's Saturday for the herf right?


----------



## Smoked

OK guys I called one of the owners and he said that as long as we purchase a few cigars that there is no problem. So you all can just buy cigars and give them to me.


----------



## reflex

Smoked said:


> OK guys I called one of the owners and he said that as long as we purchase a few cigars that there is no problem. So you all can just buy cigars and give them to me.


Do they carry this brand?


----------



## jinny

reflex said:


> Jinny
> Is this what your Pimpin Mini Van looks like?


mine's stealth pimpin'



reflex said:


> Wait a minute! It's Saturday for the herf right?


yeah... and today is Saturday! WooHoo!



Smoked said:


> OK guys I called one of the owners and he said that as long as we purchase a few cigars that there is no problem. So you all can just buy cigars and give them to me.


I'm not as discriminating as some... I'll be smokin' the ones I buy. 



reflex said:


> Do they carry this brand?


:BS
I think that band was put on too close to the foot...

do they have 'em in a toro size?


----------



## reflex

Ok! Ok! It took me a while but the guys name is Roger Penske. And for you that missed the herf :ss in Thousand Oaks you'll never know the question.


----------



## jinny

reflex said:


> Ok! Ok! It took me a while but the guys name is Roger Penske. And for you that missed the herf :ss in Thousand Oaks you'll never know the question.


darn it! I should have knoweded that!

...and we got so hung up on that answer that I think the guys at the herf would probably have a hard time remembering what the question was too. :r

BTW, here are some pics... finally.

yup, leave it to the Asian guy to bring a camera and take pictures.

the Western feel of Thousand Oaks and the "Oriental"-to-****** ratio made me feel like Hop Sing from Bonanza... 
actually, the city has changed a lot... but I remember when the area DID look like a scene from Bonanza... lot of development in the past couple decades...

anywho, Great shop (one of the nicest I've been to). Good times.

Thanks Smoked, for making us drive out to BFE (BFE=BumFrickEgypt=Thousand Oaks) 

see you guys next time!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

How about a "who's, Who" on those pics Hop Sing!!!!!!



:tu


----------



## Smoked

Kayak_Rat said:


> How about a "who's, Who" on those pics Hop Sing!!!!!!
> 
> :tu


I'm the ugly one.

Thanks guys. Jeff had a blast and talked about it the whole way home.


----------



## jinny

Kayak_Rat said:


> How about a "who's, Who" on those pics Hop Sing!!!!!!
> 
> :tu


:c

I can't tell... ****** arr rook same to me. 

1st pic...

(clockwise around table from top left... bro of Smoked's baby's mama, Deem, Smoked, The Pict, reflex, reflex's buddy)

2nd pic...

(hard to keep straight 'cause they rook rike they keep moving, but I think... from reft to right... Mr. Little Joe, me, Mr. Ben, and Mr. Adam... Mr. Hoss can't make it)

(hmmmmm... I guess I can't put pics into the page. oh well.)


----------



## reflex

Hey Jinny is The Pict squeezing something on you in this photo? You don't look so happy.:r
Hell it looks like I'm sharing my cigar with my friend Mike:ss


----------



## jinny

reflex said:


> Hey Jinny is The Pict squeezing something on you in this photo? You don't look so happy.:r
> Hell it looks like I'm sharing my cigar with my friend Mike:ss


yeah, I'm not happy at all... that technique that he's so proud of is all wrong. look at him! what a smug bastard!

hey wait! looks like your going in for the reach around! you guys have got to learn that I'm not some kind of toy! "No" means "NO!"


----------



## Smoked

Now that's funny!


----------



## The Pict

jinny said:


> yeah, I'm not happy at all... that technique that he's so proud of is all wrong. look at him! what a smug bastard!QUOTE]
> 
> Relax Jinny, I told you it would only hurt for a few minutes. Loves me some of that far Eastern spice, I do I do.:tu
> Is it just me, or does Reflex look like he's givign and taking at the same time? Greedy bastage!


----------



## Deem

I was so lucky I was sitting on the far side of the table from you :mn !


----------



## reflex

Ok, I have now figured out why we don’t take photos at the Valley Herfs:ss


----------



## The Pict

Deem said:


> I was so lucky I was sitting on the far side of the table from you :mn !


We noticed you zoomed right in on the new meat Deem, but none of us were all that suprised. Did he put his uniform on for you aftre the herf?


----------



## Smoked

The Pict said:


> We noticed you zoomed right in on the new meat Deem, but none of us were all that suprised. Did he put his uniform on for you aftre the herf?


He did for me. He is so sexy in his uniform. :dr


----------



## The Pict

Smoked said:


> He did for me. He is so sexy in his uniform. :dr


I knew it! No man sweats as much as you do without nerves being involved. Now I understand why your "girlfriend" lets you smoke in the house. It's all starting to make sense now......:r


----------



## reflex

Is anyone going to be in town this weekend? If you are let see if we can get together for a smoke :ss or two, or three, or four....


----------



## Barrythevic

I will be around, but it is suppose to hit about 110 in the valley. So it better be somewhere inside!


----------



## Smoked

I will also be around but if it's not indoors I might drown in my own sweat.


----------



## reflex

Hell a 110 is just getting started out here! But I do agree a inside or possible a evening location might work, I have been hearing about the 
Glendale Hilton - Glendale, CA
Website: www.hilton.com
Submitters review: Located in a quiet area of Glendale. Smoking is permitted outside of the bar area on the roof. Nice view of the valley, including downtown LA. Service is good. Prices are a bit high, but decent. Food can be ordered, though it is expensive. Best to grab something to eat beforehand. Best thing about the Glendale Hilton is that there are FREE appetizers starting at 4:00 PM. Free dessert at 9:00 PM. Definitely a great place to relax and have a smoke.

Let me know, I'm starting to drink so my emails may start to get a little strange.:al


----------



## jinny

Yeah it's been hot... I'll meet you guys someplace indoors. Just name the place. 


It hit 110 F in my backyard today...



and because of the weather alert, I turned up our thermostats to use less energy... and now it's unbearably hot in the house... I have it set for 88 F... and the A/C still kicks on occasionally.




I've moved my home office to the pool for the time being.



see that shady spot in the pool? that's where I sit to cool down :ss

and that table area in the background is my current summertime home office... it's actually quite nice to work there after a quick dip in the pool. 




of course, sitting in the pool can be pretty boring...



this is what I have to endure for hours...




so... I pass the time with some fun made up activites...

like the "scotch taste test"









BTW, the cigar is an Anejo #48... from that sampler I used to bring for you guys. since you guys aren't smokin' 'em I guess I have too.

Oh and don't be too impressed with the almost full bottle of JW Blue... that small amount in the glass was the last of it... but it seemed strange to take a pic with an empty bottle... so I filled it up with some $10Trader Joe's Blended Scotch Wiskey... just using it as a prop. I won't be getting more of the Blue anytime soon... the Blue is good but too rich for my blood. 

The Trader Joe's Scotch is not bad... it's missing that sitting in an old oak barrel taste of the aged ones, but it's pretty smooth... it would probably make a decent mixer.


----------



## Smoked

jinny said:


> Yeah it's been hot... I'll meet you guys someplace indoors. Just name the place.
> 
> It hit 110 F in my backyard today...
> 
> and because of the weather alert, I turned up our thermostats to use less energy... and now it's unbearably hot in the house... I have it set for 88 F... and the A/C still kicks on occasionally.
> 
> I've moved my home office to the pool for the time being.
> 
> see that shady spot in the pool? that's where I sit to cool down :ss
> 
> and that table area in the background is my current summertime home office... it's actually quite nice to work there after a quick dip in the pool.
> 
> of course, sitting in the pool can be pretty boring...
> 
> this is what I have to endure for hours...
> 
> so... I pass the time with some fun made up activites...
> 
> like the "scotch taste test"
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the cigar is an Anejo #48... from that sampler I used to bring for you guys. since you guys aren't smokin' 'em I guess I have too.
> 
> Oh and don't be too impressed with the almost full bottle of JW Blue... that small amount in the glass was the last of it... but it seemed strange to take a pic with an empty bottle... so I filled it up with some $10Trader Joe's Blended Scotch Wiskey... just using it as a prop. I won't be getting more of the Blue anytime soon... the Blue is good but too rich for my blood.
> 
> The Trader Joe's Scotch is not bad... it's missing that sitting in an old oak barrel taste of the aged ones, but it's pretty smooth... it would probably make a decent mixer.


Hmm, so we are all trying to find a cool place to HERF and Jin busts out with pics of fine scotch and a pool. Don't be surprised if you find a crazy looking white guy sippin scotch and smoking cigars in your pool this weekend. :ss:al


----------



## jinny

sure... crazy looking white guys are welcome to sip scotch and smoke cigars in my pool this weekend... :tu

although I have a feeling that I will be at the Hilton in Glendale sometime this weekend... maybe today? yay! :ss

Of course that assumes that we are stll on for meeting there... don't want to drive all the way to Glendale just to smoke alone. :tg


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Great looking office HopSing. Cooking has really taken care of you. If I could stand any of you Cali guys, I would make a road trip. 


You guys have a great time this weekend. I am hoping to have some pics from our Hillbilly Herf today for your enjoyment.


----------



## jinny

Ooooo... Hillbillies scare me, we had some of them over in Beverly Hills.

they used to be nice, but now they're a rude bunch... slapping police officers and murdering their parents.

I hope your Hillbillies are better mannered than ours. 




BTW, it's approaching 90F here and it's only 8:30!

so... are we meeting?


----------



## reflex

I vote Jinny's house:tu:ss:al


----------



## jinny

reflex said:


> I vote Jinny's house:tu:ss:al


no smoking inside Jinny's house.

you are welcome to attempt to smoke outside... but I wouldn't do it till after the sun goes down 

you guys are welcome to stop in after sundown... I'l have the camera if we should decide to do some skinny dipping... or in my case, some fatty dipping. 

for this afternoon, I'm gonna go check out that Hilton in Glendale... Coincidentaly, my daughter has a birthday party to go to in Glendale today from 12:00 to 3PM... so I'll be able to sneak away to the Hilton for a couple hours.


----------



## reflex

Jinny let me know when you are going to show & I'll meet you at the Hilton :ss


----------



## jinny

reflex said:


> Jinny let me know when you are going to show & I'll meet you at the Hilton :ss


I'll probably get there around Noon:Thirty.

so where is the place I should go looking? roof top? bar? bushes in the back?


----------



## reflex

Smoking is at the roof top bar. I wonder if they open that early?


----------



## jinny

reflex said:


> Smoking is at the roof top bar. I wonder if they open that early?


ugh... sounds like it might get hot.

i guess we will find out.


----------



## Smoked

Looks like I am going to miss this one. Have fun guys.


----------



## reflex

Well for you guys that didn't make it on Saturday I'll tell you what you missed! First the Sky Lounge at the Hilton doesn't open till 5pm so we didn't smoke there. We went to Burbank Bar & Grill, set at the roof bar under several fans and it still must have been 105.:hn

It was only Jinny and myself who were stupid enough to figure we could find a place cool to smoke at, but being the fools we are we stayed and had a couple cigars :ss

And yes Smoked you would have surly melted


----------



## jinny

yeah, I melted.

it wasn't too bad as long as you didn't move.

also, I think if it had been more than two people, Heika (nice lady that joined us for a smoke) wouldn't have felt comfortable enough to talk to us.


----------



## j6ppc

jinny said:


> also, I think if it had been more than two people, Heika (nice lady that joined us for a smoke) wouldn't have felt comfortable enough to talk to us.


Don't be so sure of that - we had an encounter w/ Rita clicky @ S.H.I.T. one time and there were way more than 2 of us there...


----------



## Smoked

j6ppc said:


> Don't be so sure of that - we had an encounter w/ Rita clicky @ S.H.I.T. one time and there were way more than 2 of us there...


What Jin really meant was:

"I think if Smoked had been there, Heika (nice lady that joined us for a smoke) wouldn't have felt comfortable enough to talk to us."


----------



## jinny

so it's the second weekend of the month...

we herfin'?


----------



## Smoked

jinny said:


> so it's the second weekend of the month...
> 
> we herfin'?


I'm not sure if I will be able to make it this month bro. There is a UFC fight on Saturday and there is no way that I am going to miss it. If you guys want to come over and watch though, that is fine by me. TV is pretty small though.


----------



## jinny

Smoked said:


> I'm not sure if I will be able to make it this month bro. There is a UFC fight on Saturday and there is no way that I am going to miss it. If you guys want to come over and watch though, that is fine by me. TV is pretty small though.


BAH!
you and your UFC! 

enjoy!

so, anyone else? it's probably gonna be much cooler this weekend than it's been, so I'm up for anything! ... or nothing is okay too. 

So, who's in? or does Hop Sing smoke alone?:tg


----------



## Barrythevic

I can probably meet up somewhere for a little bit. It is definitely much cooler! Only 85 today!

Does Hop Sing, Sing? :r

so, anyone else? it's probably gonna be much cooler this weekend than it's been, so I'm up for anything! ... or nothing is okay too. 

So, who's in? or does Hop Sing smoke alone?:tg[/QUOTE]


----------



## The Pict

I was hoping to do it Saturday the 15th as my day is pretty full tomorrow.
That will give us a bit of time to plan where and give everyone a chance to schedule it in.


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> I was hoping to do it Saturday the 15th as my day is pretty full tomorrow


Translation - My wife won't let me go out and play.

I can't make it tomorrow either (My wife won't let me go out and play):r


----------



## Barrythevic

15th is probably better for me as I have a full weekend and would have to make it a short one tomorrow.

Let me know where, as long as it is actually in the valley!:r


----------



## jinny

I guess we're gonna do it next weekend... that's cool with me... 

I'll smoke a cigar for you guys... lets see, that's... um... counting Dememnted (wherever he is... someone should contact him... maybe me)... that's 6 sticks... sheesh... 6 sticks at one sitting will kill me... F' that, you guys are on your own... :tg

see you guys next time.


----------



## The Pict

jinny said:


> I guess we're gonna do it next weekend... that's cool with me...
> 
> I'll smoke a cigar for you guys... lets see, that's... um... counting Dememnted (wherever he is... someone should contact him... maybe me)... that's 6 sticks... sheesh... 6 sticks at one sitting will kill me... F' that, you guys are on your own... :tg
> 
> see you guys next time.


Wasn't there six sticks left in that Fuente box you keep trying to get us to empty? Now's your chance man, empty that sucker. We promise to still be your friends!:r
How does Burbank Bar & Grill work for next weekend? The waitstaff were easy on the eyes and the place is well set up as I recall.


----------



## jinny

Burbank Bar & Grill sounds good to me... and, YES, the waitstaff is indeed easy on the eyes, if not a little on the young side... but it's okay if we're just looking, right? just remind me to wipe the drool from my lips from time to time. :dr

I hope it isn't as hot as last time when I was there with reflex... I think I got heat stroke.


----------



## reflex

Burbank Bar & Grill works for me. :tu:ss


----------



## The Pict

Good deal. Around 1pm work for everyone?:ss
I left Demented a message the other day but haven't heard anything back yet. Anyone else heard from him? I hope he's not hiding in shame after having shaved his pointy little head. It didn't look all that funny.:r


----------



## Deem

Have fun guys...won't be making this one....other plans prevent it.


----------



## Barrythevic

1 PM at the Burbank Bar & Grill it is!

Hope it isn't 100.


----------



## reflex

Barrythevic said:


> 1 PM at the Burbank Bar & Grill it is!
> 
> Hope it isn't 100.


But if it is it will be a DRY heat so that's OK:hn


----------



## reflex

One more thing, I have a new Illustrated Encyclopedia of Post- Revolution Havana Cigars by Min Ron Nee - 2005 Revised Edition.
If any of you want it I would like $75.00 for it and can bring to the Herf tomorrow. :ss
If not I will offer it to the great unwashed masses that do not belong to this, the inner circle of truth and knowledge.:tu


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> One more thing, I have a new Illustrated Encyclopedia of Post- Revolution Havana Cigars by Min Ron Nee - 2005 Revised Edition.
> If any of you want it I would like $75.00 for it and can bring to the Herf tomorrow. :ss
> If not I will offer it to the great unwashed masses that do not belong to this, the inner circle of truth and knowledge.:tu


Why don't you bring it along to tease us? I'll bet a couple of the guys haven't seen one and nothing sells that book better than being able to look at the pictures.:tu


----------



## Smoked

I am going to try to make it but I'm not sure. Is this the place?

http://www.bbgrocks.com/index.html


----------



## jinny

Smoked said:


> I am going to try to make it but I'm not sure. Is this the place?
> 
> http://www.bbgrocks.com/index.html


that's the place.

I'll be there... probably a little later tho...

and I strained my back a couple days ago... I can move slowly... and I can sit for a little bit... but I may have to leave earlier to go and lay down...


----------



## The Pict

jinny said:


> that's the place.
> 
> I'll be there... probably a little later tho...
> 
> and I strained my back a couple days ago... I can move slowly... and I can sit for a little bit... but I may have to leave earlier to go and lay down...


Man, the excuses you come up with Jinny. 
See ya'll in a couple of hours.


----------



## Smoked

My paycheck didn't come today so I am out but Jin if you do leave early and you need someone to spoon with you just give me a call. :z


----------



## pnoon

Smoked said:


> My paycheck didn't come today so I am out but Jin if you do leave early and you need someone to spoon with you just give me a call. :z


That is so wrong


----------



## jinny

I will probably stay a decent time... I think the smokin' will help me relax and forget the pain... I hope.

and I'm not gonna be able to do any spooning. bending at the waist is nigh impossible.


----------



## Smoked

jinny said:


> I will probably stay a decent time... I think the smokin' will help me relax and forget the pain... I hope.
> 
> and I'm not gonna be able to do any spooning. bending at the waist is nigh impossible.


Damned you strained back!


----------



## jinny

can I just say that the ladies at Burbank Bar and Grille are mighty fine.

:dr

I will definitely be remembering them all later during "special alone time"

:r


----------



## reflex

There is a Socal Herf and shoot day #2 for us crazy people that own firearms :gn
I went to the last one and it's a very nice range that hikari belongs to and it's local, well relatively local.

Here is a link http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1186121#post1186121

It is apx at Templin Hwy and the 5 FWY. Just past Castaic Lake:


----------



## The Pict

And on a completely different subject, have any of you guys seen or heard from Anthony? I've left him a couple of messages with no call backs and he hasn't posted in a couple of months. Starting to get a touch worried about our boy.


----------



## The Pict

Well folks, the second Saturday of the month is fast approaching. Anyone up for a little herfing?


----------



## jinny

jin may not this time... although he will try very hard to make it. he may have to leave early.


----------



## Demented

When and where?

Anthony


----------



## jinny

Demented said:


> When and where?
> 
> Anthony


Holy reappearing cigarfriends, Batman!

glad to see you around! hope everything is going well... or at least as well as can be expected.

I'll definitely try to make it now!


----------



## The Pict

Demented said:


> When and where?
> 
> Anthony


As you're the returning hero, origional thread starter, and much, much bigger than the rest of us why don't you name the place?
I'm glad you're back man, Jinny was really starting to get on Reflex's nerves.:r


----------



## Demented

The Pict said:


> why don't you name the place?


I haven't a clue as to where to meet, not sure I can make it yet.

Someone please pick a place, I'll do what I can to get there.


----------



## Barrythevic

Demented said:


> I haven't a clue as to where to meet, not sure I can make it yet.
> 
> Someone please pick a place, I'll do what I can to get there.


The Burbank Bar & Grill is always a wonderful place. I always enjoy going and taking in the culture! :r

If anyone has any other ideas, I'm up for it.


----------



## reflex

Barrythevic said:


> The Burbank Bar & Grill is always a wonderful place. I always enjoy going and taking in the culture! :r
> 
> If anyone has any other ideas, I'm up for it.


The Burbank Bar & Grill works for me,:tu and Jinny likes it cause it has an elevator:chk


----------



## Smoked

I really like the cigar lounge that is in T.O. Of course it is also much closer to my house.


----------



## jinny

I like the place in T.O too... it's really nice... but BB&G got an elevator! up and down like magic!:r

both are a drive but geographically I prefer Burbank.


----------



## Barrythevic

jinny said:


> I like the place in T.O too... it's really nice... but BB&G got an elevator! up and down like magic!:r
> 
> both are a drive but geographically I prefer Burbank.


After all this is the "VALLEY HERF" not the Thousand Oaks herf!:r


----------



## Smoked

Barrythevic said:


> After all this is the "VALLEY HERF" not the Thousand Oaks herf!:r


Fine!


----------



## The Pict

Burbank Bar & Grill it is then.
2pm on Saturday sound good to everyone?
And, for those newbies peeking in but to shy to ask if they can come, we're a pretty friendly crowd (when Reflex isn't in one of his moods that is:ss) so you're more than welcome to come and see how the Valley Boyz roll.
Good people, good smokes, and a great place add up to an excellent herf.
Who knows? I might just bring my new herf edition Stinky!


----------



## jinny

The Pict said:


> Burbank Bar & Grill it is then.
> 2pm on Saturday sound good to everyone?
> And, for those newbies peeking in but to shy to ask if they can come, we're a pretty friendly crowd (when Reflex isn't in one of his moods that is:ss) so you're more than welcome to come and see how the Valley Boyz roll.
> Good people, good smokes, and a great place add up to an excellent herf.
> Who knows? I might just bring my new herf edition Stinky!


and don't forget super fine, I'm-gonna-get-arrested, hostesses and waitresses... :dr I'd go just for that.... mmmm.... yes...


----------



## The_Bombero

Sound like fun. Wish I could make it. I'm always up to meeting some new brothers. I'll try and catch the next Valley Herf.


----------



## Barrythevic

2 PM it is!

See you there!


----------



## reflex

Now you girls better not let a little rain stop you from showing. I'm getting ready to scale the mountains to get there since they still have the F'en 5 Fwy still shut down!:BS


----------



## The Pict

Despite the last minute venue change it was another great afternoon of hanging out with good friends and smoking excellent cigars.
Note to self - check availability of the patio before setting up the herf!


----------



## jinny

note to everyone: Wait staff at Harry's (venue change) not as pleasant to look at.

still had a good time! see you guys later.


----------



## The Pict

To bad you felt that way Jinny as he certainly had a few nice things to say about you after you left. Was it wrong of me to have given him your phone number?:r


----------



## jinny

he hasn't called me yet.


----------



## Smoked

jinny said:


> he hasn't called me yet.


He has been with me this whole time. Stay away from my man!


----------



## The Pict

Smoked said:


> He has been with me this whole time. Stay away from my man!


So you're thinking with all that bulk you've been putting on you can him pregnant too?:r
btw - thanks for that double P on Saturday. I'll be ordering up a box sooner than later. :ss


----------



## Smoked

The Pict said:


> So you're thinking with all that bulk you've been putting on you can him pregnant too?:r
> btw - thanks for that double P on Saturday. I'll be ordering up a box sooner than later. :ss


My pleasure bro. I'm gona try that S6 as soon as I know that I have 2 hours to myself. I'm going to send the woman away tonight... or try to.


----------



## reflex

Hay! Hay! NO code talk here! Spit it out in plain English!

I have no idea what you were trying to say in this sentence

"So you're thinking with all that bulk you've been putting on you can him pregnant too?"

I guess you are starting to drink earlier :al


----------



## Smoked

reflex said:


> Hay! Hay! NO code talk here! Spit it out in plain English!
> 
> I have no idea what you were trying to say in this sentence
> 
> "So you're thinking with all that bulk you've been putting on you can him pregnant too?"
> 
> I guess you are starting to drink earlier :al


Drinking good. Smoked like drinking.


----------



## reflex

Well since Jinny is off being gang raped by the people from Deliverence, that doesn't mean we can't get together for a smoke without him.
Who is up for a Herf this weekend?


----------



## Smoked

reflex said:


> Well since Jinny is off being gang raped by the people from Deliverence, that doesn't mean we can't get together for a smoke without him.
> Who is up for a Herf this weekend?


You can't rape the willing ya know. I may be up for it. I have to talk to the woman first. It also depends on where it is of course.


----------



## Barrythevic

I have the horrid head cold that is floating around, but I could be persuaded to make an appearance.

How about Alcazar, the Lebanese restaurant?

It seems to be within reasonable distance to everyone.


----------



## Smoked

Barrythevic said:


> I have the horrid head cold that is floating around, but I could be persuaded to make an appearance.
> 
> How about Alcazar, the Lebanese restaurant?
> 
> It seems to be within reasonable distance to everyone.


Horrid Head Cold? I'm going to have to pass on this one guys. I can already picture myself getting sick and I don't like it one bit. Sorry but I am scared of "Horrid Head Colds". :z


----------



## reflex

Sorry to hear you are sick Barry. u Alcazar works for me, maybe we can get Demented to show :tu


----------



## jinny

Sorry guys, I know how hard it is for people to function without me. 
I was in Nashville at the time... well, actually by then I was in Dallas. had some nice Southern hospitality, but didn't get a chance to smoke a single cigar... hope you guys had a good time (assuming you guys went at all).

see y'all next time.


----------



## Barrythevic

Sorry I couldn't make it. My cold went into high gear on Saturday after working all day Friday!

Glad to hear you had a good trip Jinny! Hope they didn't string you up in Twangtown! :r

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## reflex

Hey Jinny can you play the banjo now? I didn't go either due to being on COPS Saturday night.


----------



## The Pict

Good to see I didn't miss anything. Been a busy week and a half for me.
Think we should start planning for a little herfing on 12/13 now?


----------



## Smoked

The Pict said:


> Good to see I didn't miss anything. Been a busy week and a half for me.
> Think we should start planning for a little herfing on 12/13 now?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## jinny

Alright... 12/13...

wait, that's a Thursday. I'm cool with that but is that what we want?


----------



## Smoked

Not me.


----------



## Barrythevic

12-15 which is a Saturday works for me.


----------



## The Pict

Sorry, I was looking at the wrong calendar.:bn
Shall we see if the folk at Burbank Bar & Grill have room for us again?


----------



## reflex

Will Jinny play the banjo?  Because I don't want to hear him squeal like a pig.u
I'll be there, I'll be there, just call my name, I'll be there.:tu


----------



## Smoked

I'll do my best to show up.


----------



## Barrythevic

Burbank Bar & Grill sounds fine. 

Maybe someone should call to make sure that they haven't booked a private party on the roof??? :ss


----------



## jinny

Barrythevic said:


> Burbank Bar & Grill sounds fine.
> 
> Maybe someone should call to make sure that they haven't booked a private party on the roof??? :ss


meh, we can always go to that other place if it's taken... Harry's COffee Shop? or something.


----------



## The Pict

jinny said:


> meh, we can always go to that other place if it's taken... Harry's COffee Shop? or something.


Looks like we'll have to change locations. The patio is rented out that afternoon.
Do we want to try on Sunday (didn't think to ask them) or find a different venue?


----------



## Barrythevic

I always like Alcazar if you want to go back there.

I'm also up for a Sunday at the Burbank Bar & Grill.

What say the gang?


----------



## reflex

Barrythevic said:


> I always like Alcazar if you want to go back there.
> 
> I'm also up for a Sunday at the Burbank Bar & Grill.
> 
> What say the gang?


If we go to Alcazar maybe Demented can go since it's closer to his house. 
You know I have been seeing this S.H.I.T. group and we need a cool name like that so I have put minutes and minutes into this and came up with:

D -Devoted
I - Independent
C - Cigar
K - Kamikaze 
S - Social Club

Well, my wife thinks it fits me anyway.:tu


----------



## Smoked

reflex said:


> If we go to Alcazar maybe Demented can go since it's closer to his house.
> You know I have been seeing this S.H.I.T. group and we need a cool name like that so I have put minutes and minutes into this and came up with:
> 
> D -Devoted
> I - Independent
> C - Cigar
> K - Kamikaze
> S - Social Club
> 
> Well, my wife thinks it fits me anyway.:tu


Do to the fact that it would be a name for a group of people that suck on long cylindrical objects.. let's keep all DICKS out of it. u


----------



## reflex

I don't know, I'm sure the waitress at the Sportsman's lodge thought that's exactly what we were. lol:ss

Has anyone heard from or are you out there Demented?


----------



## reflex

OK times up! 
Where going to meet? When we going to meet? I know why we are going to meet so I got that one covered.:tu:ss:al


----------



## Barrythevic

I vote for Saturday at Alcazar! :w


----------



## reflex

Barrythevic said:


> I vote for Saturday at Alcazar! :w


I second that!:tu


----------



## reflex

Ok boys and girls I just spoke to The Pict and we are all in agreement, well everyone but smoked 

We will all meet at Alcazar tomorrow at 2:00PM

I hope eveyone can make it because The Pict stated he will be wearing his latex Santa costume for us all to enjoy! :hn


----------



## Smoked

reflex said:


> Ok boys and girls I just spoke to The Pict and we are all in agreement, well everyone but smoked
> 
> We will all meet at Alcazar tomorrow at 2:00PM
> 
> I hope eveyone can make it because The Pict stated he will be wearing his latex Santa costume for us all to enjoy! :hn


I'm cool with it. I just don't know if I can make it cause my chick is have issues with her pregnancy. I'm gona try though.


----------



## pnoon

reflex said:


> If we go to Alcazar maybe Demented can go since it's closer to his house.
> *You know I have been seeing this S.H.I.T. group and we need a cool name like that *so I have put minutes and minutes into this and came up with:
> 
> D -Devoted
> I - Independent
> C - Cigar
> K - Kamikaze
> S - Social Club
> 
> Well, my wife thinks it fits me anyway.:tu


Come on down and smoke with us and we'll help you pick out a cool name.


----------



## jinny

I'm down! Alcazar 2PM!


----------



## jinny

jinny said:


> I'm down! Alcazar 2PM!


Okay, I was totally wrong. I thought I was down, but I got sick the night before and would have slept thru the herf were it not for a courtious call from the D.I.C.K.S (are we going with that?) at about 3PM.

thanks for checking up on me... sorry to miss it!


----------



## Smoked

jinny said:


> Okay, I was totally wrong. I thought I was down, but I got sick the night before and would have slept thru the herf were it not for a courtious call from the D.I.C.K.S (are we going with that?) at about 3PM.
> 
> thanks for checking up on me... sorry to miss it!


I wish you could have been there but it sucks that you are sick. Get better soon.


----------



## jinny

Smoked said:


> I wish you could have been there but it sucks that you are sick. Get better soon.


thanks dude!

was that hot hostess/waitress there? :dr


----------



## Smoked

jinny said:


> thanks dude!
> 
> was that hot hostess/waitress there? :dr


Actually, the view was not nearly as nice as it usually is.


----------



## pnoon

Smoked said:


> Actually, the view was not nearly as nice as it usually is.


That's because the place was full of D.I.C.K.S.


----------



## reflex

jinny said:


> thanks dude!
> 
> was that hot hostess/waitress there? :dr


All the action was at the salon next door! 
We did have a waitress that had a mole like Cindy Crawford! Well it was a mole, about twice the size, and then that's pretty much were the comparison ended.
We all forgot our cameras so we don't have any photos of The Pict in the latex Santa costume. But I found one on the net that will pretty much give you the idea what he looked like. He did look rather striking


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> All the action was at the salon next door!
> We did have a waitress that had a mole like Cindy Crawford! Well it was a mole, about twice the size, and then that's pretty much were the comparison ended.
> We all forgot our cameras so we don't have any photos of The Pict in the latex Santa costume. But I found one on the net that will pretty much give you the idea what he looked like. He did look rather striking


I know this will bring me nothing but trouble Gary, but I have to ask.....was there supposed to be a link to this "picture" or are you having one of your 'visions' again?


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> I know this will bring me nothing but trouble Gary, but I have to ask.....was there supposed to be a link to this "picture" or are you having one of your 'visions' again?


Are you saying you can't see the photo? If you are you better adjust your parential controls! lol
Here is a link to click on.http://www.ungratefulninja.com/images/karlaspicexmas.jpg


----------



## Smoked

reflex said:


> Are you saying you can't see the photo? If you are you better adjust your parential controls! lol
> Here is a link to click on.http://www.ungratefulninja.com/images/karlaspicexmas.jpg


Adjust it to allow food because it's yummy.


----------



## reflex

Ok guys were is the New Years Eve herf? I went to this cigar bar in Beverly Hills Friday night that was real nice just too far. So any place to smoke that isn't freezing cold?


----------



## jinny

Sorry, can't do it today...

I will be mourning my misfortune... My Sis-In-Law was invited to the New Years Eve Party at Hef's Beverly Hills Mansion... and most invited guests are strictly instructed that they can not bring a guest. so sad for me. Actually, since the invite states that it is either Formal Attire or Lingerie (no pajamas), it should be Hef that is sad, 'cause I was planning to wear a nice reavealing lacey number with some crotchless panties to show off my gunt.


----------



## Smoked

jinny said:


> Sorry, can't do it today...
> 
> I will be mourning my misfortune... My Sis-In-Law was invited to the New Years Eve Party at Hef's Beverly Hills Mansion... and most invited guests are strictly instructed that they can not bring a guest. so sad for me. Actually, since the invite states that it is either Formal Attire or Lingerie (no pajamas), it should be Hef that is sad, 'cause I was planning to wear a nice reavealing lacey number with some crotchless panties to show off my gunt.


So how hot is your sister in law?


----------



## jinny

Smoked said:


> So how hot is your sister in law?


 I think she's okay...

I don't know if it's much of an indication but she did have to submit a photo of herself for review BEFORE she got her official invitation. I didn't even get a chance to submit my photo... apparently males that are considered for invites aren't scrutinized in the same way that females are BUT there are far less males invited than females... which I find understandable, but still a little ironic.

I didn't really want to go anyways!

that's not true... I do want to go.


----------



## Smoked

jinny said:


> I think she's okay...
> 
> I don't know if it's much of an indication but she did have to submit a photo of herself for review BEFORE she got her official invitation. I didn't even get a chance to submit my photo... apparently males that are considered for invites aren't scrutinized in the same way that females are BUT there are far less males invited than females... which I find understandable, but still a little ironic.
> 
> I didn't really want to go anyways!
> 
> that's not true... I do want to go.


Yeah that would be a blast. I am a huge fan of boobies.


----------



## reflex

Jinny on the couch with his sister in law







She looks familiar.


----------



## Smoked

reflex said:


> Jinny on the couch with his sister in law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks familiar.


HA! LMFAO


----------



## jinny

:r

(mmmmm... Jessica Alba....)


----------



## jinny

hmmm... Sis-in-law said she had fun at Hef's New Year's Eve party. she said there was a lot of people there... she mentioned a few... mostly guys tho... Kareem Abdul Jabbar, Jeffrey Ross, Jimmy Kimmel (there with Sarah Silverman), Scott Baio, Dennis Haybert, Duncan Michael Clarke (sp?)... I'm like, "who cares about the dudes?" I don't even know who these guys are! (well, some of them). if it was me at a Playboy Mansion party, I promise you, I wouldn't have noticed any dudes, I would have been looking only at the ladies.:dr


----------



## reflex

jinny said:


> hmmm... Sis-in-law said she had fun at Hef's New Year's Eve party. she said there was a lot of people there... she mentioned a few... mostly guys tho... Kareem Abdul Jabbar, Jeffrey Ross, Jimmy Kimmel (there with Sarah Silverman), Scott Baio, Dennis Haybert, Duncan Michael Clarke (sp?)... I'm like, "who cares about the dudes?" I don't even know who these guys are! (well, some of them). if it was me at a Playboy Mansion party, I promise you, I wouldn't have noticed any dudes, I would have been looking only at the ladies.:dr


Yes, but would have you been dressed like this?


----------



## jinny

ugh.... that's a lot of dongs...
no thank you.


----------



## The Pict

Is it just me, or do we all wonder exactly where Reflex gets all of those picture he posts? That man must cruise some i-n-t-e-r-e-s-t-i-n-g websites.:r


----------



## reflex

I personally enjoy going out like thisto get a rise out of the neighbors


----------



## The Pict

And speaking of rises, is anyone up for a little herfing on Saturday 1/12/08?


----------



## reflex

Well I can't answer for the voices in my head but the real me will be there, were ever there will be.


----------



## Lionfish

Hmmm go to a Herf:ssor a unisex wedding shower with my girl:BS, now that's gonna be a tough decission:cb


----------



## Smoked

I have my daughter's birthday party that day so I won't be able to make it.


----------



## reflex

Smoked said:


> I have my daughter's birthday party that day so I won't be able to make it.


Where's it going to be and do they allow smoking?:tu:ss


----------



## Barrythevic

It's suppose to be 69 and partly cloudy, so either Burbank Bar & Grill or Alcazars will work for me. Haven't been to the Grill for a couple of months, so that would be my first choice. :tu


----------



## reflex

Barrythevic said:


> It's suppose to be 69 and partly cloudy, so either Burbank Bar & Grill or Alcazars will work for me. Haven't been to the Grill for a couple of months, so that would be my first choice. :tu


I'm up for either one as well. We just need to confirm no one's having a party if we go to Burbank B&G :tu


----------



## The Pict

I vote Reflex calls this time to check.
All in favor write nothing until he posts.:fu


----------



## reflex

First I'd like to say The Pict is a true D.I.C.K.S. member :tu

I have a reservation on the patio for 10 people at Burbank Bar & Grill for 2:00pm till they kick us out! It's under my name so if you get there before me tell them your Stu Padaso and they'll seat you!

Here is a the link to the Burbank bar & grill info http://www.bbgrocks.com/tour.html
We should have a few new people show.so be there or be square:BS


----------



## Barrythevic

Cool, looking forward to smoking under a blue sky in shirtsleeves! Wait, I did that 2 weeks ago in Miami! :r

See you guys in Burbank!


----------



## The Pict

See you both there!:ss


D.I.C.K.S. member #1, over and out!


----------



## jinny

I would like to participate in D.I.C.K.S... that doesn't sound right.

I have my friend's brother in-law's funeral to go to tomorrow and I promised my friend to help with the left over mess over the weekend, but I'm not sure whether it will be Saturday or Sunday. if they need me on Sunday, I'll join the D.I.C.K.S for Saturday.

cross your fingers.


----------



## DH01

hopefully I can make it on saturday, look forward to meeting everyone there


----------



## The Pict

Hope to see you both there. Especially you Jinny. Nothing like the company of a familiar D.I.C.K.S member.:r:r


----------



## Demented

Hey y'all!

I here there's a herf in burbank today (Sat. 01/12/08), I'd love to go, but have no way to get there.

If anyone can/would pick me up on the way there then drop me off after it would be great.

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## reflex

Demented said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> I here there's a herf in burbank today (Sat. 01/12/08), I'd love to go, but have no way to get there.
> 
> If anyone can/would pick me up on the way there then drop me off after it would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Anthony


Talked to The Pict and he's going to get you!


----------



## The Pict

Holy cow, the man behind the D.I.C.K.S. herf has reappeared!
Vic and I will be along shortly to pick you up Demented. I'll give you a call before we leave home.
See ya'll there.:tu


----------



## The Pict

Another great herf with a couple of new faces to boot.:tu
Sorry you missed the fun Demented, hope everything is OK.
Now I'm off to sniff my new boxes.:ss Yummy!


----------



## The Pict

Well guys, Saturday the 9th is right around the corner and that makes it time for the D.I.C.K.S crew to herf it up.
Anyone want to toss out a vote for a location?


----------



## Barrythevic

I vote for Alcazar.


----------



## reflex

How about we make it easier for Smoked, I thing he is still pregnant, and go to
Old Oaks Cigars & Liquor Co.:ss:al
3006 E Thousand Oaks Blvd 
Thousand Oaks.
It is a nice place :tu and maybe this time jinny will smile  if we take photos.


----------



## Smoked

reflex said:


> How about we make it easier for Smoked, I thing he is still pregnant, and go to
> Old Oaks Cigars & Liquor Co.:ss:al
> 3006 E Thousand Oaks Blvd
> Thousand Oaks.
> It is a nice place :tu and maybe this time jinny will smile  if we take photos.


That sounds fantastic! :ss


----------



## The Pict

Will I need my passsport to cross the border into Thousand Oaks? As far as that last drive was I could swear we left the country and herfed on foreign soil.
Think that 'Vette can drive that far out Barry?:r


----------



## Smoked

My better half is leaving the state for a few weeks so we can always HERF at my apartment. Not that it's much closer.


----------



## DH01

have we decided on a definite location?


----------



## Smoked

DH01 said:


> have we decided on a definite location?


I think that they are trying to figure out who is going to tell me that I have to drive out to LA again. No worries guys, I just spoke with some of my real friends and they are driving out from OC to HERF with me.


----------



## reflex

Smoked said:


> I think that they are trying to figure out who is going to tell me that I have to drive out to LA again. No worries guys, I just spoke with some of my real friends and they are driving out from OC to HERF with me.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!:tu


----------



## Smoked

We sure are a bunch of D.I.C.K.S


----------



## reflex

Ok! Ok! That was just too funny! It was a very uncomfortable silence there for a while. 
I'm willing to drive out your way Smoked to have a few cigars. I would like to go to 
Old Oaks Cigars & Liquor Co.
3006 E Thousand Oaks Blvd 
Thousand Oaks.
Ok guys who's with me!!!!


----------



## The Pict

OK, OK. Thousand Oaks it is. 2pm work for everybody?


----------



## reflex

Works for me.


----------



## DH01

great, I will be there


----------



## Smoked

Well, you know I'll be there. :mn


----------



## Wondering Nomad

Being new to the board and a resident of the valley, I thought I'd respond. Can someone give me the cliff notes of what this is all about? I've read through this and the etiquette thread a bit but am still confused. Is the plan that a bunch of guys show up at a B&M and sit around smoking and talking? Please educate the uninitiated.Thanks


----------



## pnoon

Wondering Nomad said:


> Being new to the board and a resident of the valley, I thought I'd respond. Can someone give me the cliff notes of what this is all about? I've read through this and the etiquette thread a bit but am still confused. Is the plan that a bunch of guys show up at a B&M and sit around smoking and talking? Please educate the uninitiated.Thanks


Yep. That's it exactly.


----------



## Wondering Nomad

Cool.I'll see what my neighbor is up to and maybe we'll drive out there tomorrow.


----------



## Demented

Hey y'all, I want to and can make this one.

I need a ride, if you can give me a lift, please give me a call @ 818-369-0019.


----------



## The Pict

Wondering Nomad said:


> Cool.I'll see what my neighbor is up to and maybe we'll drive out there tomorrow.


We'll look forward to seeing you there. If it gets crowded I'm the amazingly handsome one taking pity on an old and grizzled Reflex by speaking with him and giving him tips on which end of the cigar draw from. Silly man keep trying to lick the lit end! I'll let your imagination take it from there.:r


----------



## Smoked

The Pict said:


> We'll look forward to seeing you there. If it gets crowded I'm the amazingly handsome one taking pity on an old and grizzled Reflex by speaking with him and giving him tips on which end of the cigar draw from. Silly man keep trying to lick the lit end! I'll let your imagination take it from there.:r


Hey bro, you got your tagline all wrong. Instead of "I'm a D.I.C.K.S. member" it should read "I'm a D.I.C.K.S. smoker".


----------



## Demented

Keep it your pants boys and everything will be okay.


----------



## The Pict

Demented said:


> Keep it your pants boys and everything will be okay.


You are the absolute last person I'd expect to hear that from Demented!:r

If no one else is going to step up Vic and I will be glad to swing past and pick you up. (pun fully intended) We'll plan on swinging (two for two!) past about 1pm as we'll need to drop her off at the TOaks Mall before we try and find the herf. 
Has anyone verified that this place exists or could this be another of Reflex's bouts of dementia leading us on yet another wild goose chase?


----------



## The Pict

Smoked said:


> Hey bro, you got your tagline all wrong. Instead of "I'm a D.I.C.K.S. member" it should read "I'm a D.I.C.K.S. smoker".


Dream on baldy. We all know about your type.:chk


----------



## reflex

Yes just a figment of my imagination.








Do you remember now! You were squeezing too hard on Jinny


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> Yes just a figment of my imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember now! You were squeezing too hard on Jinny


Dude you totally don't see some dude smoking my cigar in that picture!


----------



## Demented

The Pict said:


> If no one else is going to step up Vic and I will be glad to swing past and pick you up. (pun fully intended) We'll plan on swinging (two for two!) past about 1pm as we'll need to drop her off at the TOaks Mall before we try and find the herf.


Morning man,

I'm not going to make the herf after all, thanks all the same.

Demented


----------



## Smoked

Demented said:


> Morning man,
> 
> I'm not going to make the herf after all, thanks all the same.
> 
> Demented


That sucks man. I was really looking forward to seeing ya.


----------



## Wondering Nomad

Is there a secret password? A special knock of handshake?


----------



## The Pict

Wondering Nomad said:


> Is there a secret password? A special knock of handshake?


Not at all. We'll the the group of idiots laughing our *sses off while giving each other major crap. Just show up and you'll instantly fit in. You'll be amongst brothers here.:ss


----------



## The Pict

Demented said:


> Morning man,
> 
> I'm not going to make the herf after all, thanks all the same.
> 
> Demented


You've got my digits Demented. If you suddenly decide you can make it give me a call and I'll be delighted to swing past. You are, after all, the root of the D.I.C.K.S. herf. We'll never forget......or forgive!:tu


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> Not at all. We'll the the group of idiots laughing our *sses off while giving each other major crap. Just show up and you'll instantly fit in. You'll be amongst brothers here.:ss


Yes, brother D.I.C.K.S.! 
Speaking of which, I haven't heard anything from Jinny. Hey Jinny are you going to make it or do you have a more pressing engagements?


----------



## reflex

I had a great time yesterday and all that missed well what can I say.
Here is a photo of the whole group as we were leaving the herf with a special message to all that missed the herf.


----------



## Smoked

reflex said:


> I had a great time yesterday and all that missed well what can I say.
> Here is a photo of the whole group as we were leaving the herf with a special message to all that missed the herf.


LMFAO


----------



## The Pict

Great herf everyone, that back room was great once we turned off that obnoxious TV.
Sorry you newbies didn't make it, but we did the best we could to enjoy ourselves anyway.:ss

Only 26 more days until the next one!:chk


----------



## vstrommark

The Pict said:


> Great herf everyone, that back room was great once we turned off that obnoxious TV.


Did you show off your newly acquired herfing trick, Chip? Sounds like it were fun, woulda liked to herf with yens.


----------



## The Pict

That's old news now. I'll never forget not to exhale every puff through my nose!:r
Hope to see you next time. You missed a great herf.:tu



vstrommark said:


> Did you show off your newly acquired herfing trick, Chip? Sounds like it were fun, woulda liked to herf with yens.


----------



## Barrythevic

Hey, I am going to be out of town for my birthday, which is Tuesday March 11,:bl for the weekend of March 8. If nobody minds, how about we have the monthly get together on Saturday March 15? 

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## reflex

Barrythevic said:


> Hey, I am going to be out of town for my birthday, which is Tuesday March 11,:bl for the weekend of March 8. If nobody minds, how about we have the monthly get together on Saturday March 15?
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!


WOW! So is it all about you now? Don't our cares or feeling count? 
Oh whom am I kidding, sure that sound good to me :tu And since you are the "Birthday Boy" :bl well even let you decide where to go.:ss


----------



## Barrythevic

reflex said:


> WOW! So is it all about you now? Don't our cares or feeling count?
> Oh whom am I kidding, sure that sound good to me :tu And since you are the "Birthday Boy" :bl well even let you decide where to go.:ss


Thanks!

I'll even bring some nice smokes to pass out! :cb

How about Alcazars? :ss


----------



## Smoked

Barrythevic said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll even bring some nice smokes to pass out! :cb
> 
> How about Alcazars? :ss


Sounds good to me.


----------



## cigarflip

Barrythevic said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll even bring some nice smokes to pass out! :cb
> 
> How about Alcazars? :ss


Barry, if I can't make the herf you can always mail me the nice smokes!


----------



## Barrythevic

cigarflip said:


> Barry, if I can't make the herf you can always mail me the nice smokes!


Ah, Mr Nee!

You are always welcome to a nice smoke!

But I am running out of 98's for you! You have the whole stock already! :r


----------



## reflex

Barrythevic said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll even bring some nice smokes to pass out! :cb
> 
> How about Alcazars? :ss


Whoo! Hoo! 100 year old Davidoff's :r


----------



## The Pict

I'll likely be very late if at all to this one then as I specifically scheduled my tax appt. for the weekend after our usual herf! :c To late to change it now, so Vic and I might only be able to pop by afterwards for a bite and a single stick.
Don't worry though Barry, that 1492 will more than make up for the rudeness!


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> I'll likely be very late if at all to this one then as I specifically scheduled my tax appt. for the weekend after our usual herf! :c To late to change it now, so Vic and I might only be able to pop by afterwards for a bite and a single stick.
> Don't worry though Barry, that 1492 will more than make up for the rudeness!


You don't need to see any tax man. Just take all the money you have and send it to the IRS, they'll let you know when they want more.:tu


----------



## reflex

I know we are getting together on the 15th but does anyone want to get together tomorrow, Saturday, for a few smokes. Wife wants me out of the house for a few hours, something about Pablo the pool boy coming by to clean the drains and it would be better if I wasn't home.

Post here if you want to get together and were to meet.:tu


----------



## The Pict

If Pablo is coming by late Saturday night you're always welcome to join in our midnight walk Reflex, assuming you're able to stay awake that late.:r


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> If Pablo is coming by late Saturday night you're always welcome to join in our midnight walk Reflex, assuming you're able to stay awake that late.:r


The midnight walk isn't bad but I don't like the chicken costume :chk it creeps me out.
I guess I'll go by and stare into jinny windows again.


----------



## DH01

are we meeting anywhere tomorrow, March 9th? I am wouldn't mind getting together for a few smokes.


----------



## reflex

DH01 said:


> are we meeting anywhere tomorrow, March 9th? I am wouldn't mind getting together for a few smokes.


No our group herf is on the 15th at Alcazar's so Barrythevic can be there.

I was just seeing if anyone wanted to get together TODAY!, NOT IN THE FRIGGIN MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT!, for a cigar or two.


----------



## Smoked

I'll be smoking stogies this afternoon at my place. My chick is still out of town.


----------



## DH01

reflex said:


> No our group herf is on the 15th at Alcazar's so Barrythevic can be there.
> 
> I was just seeing if anyone wanted to get together TODAY!, NOT IN THE FRIGGIN MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT!, for a cigar or two.


I meant that I wouldn't mind meeting up for a few smokes today, the 9th in additional to the group herf on the 15th, in response to your original question.


----------



## Smoked

You guys are welcome to cruise up if you want.


----------



## reflex

DH01 said:


> I meant that I wouldn't mind meeting up for a few smokes today, the 9th in additional to the group herf on the 15th, in response to your original question.


The bold line wasn't for you it was for the Pict, that crazy guy like to go out in the middle of the night smoking cigars, I'm too old for that & I need my beauty sleep 

I'm in front of my computer for the rest of the day trying to catch up with my work so I'm stuck here.


----------



## The Pict

Sorry everyone, but it looks like I'll not be getting by at all on Saturday. Hate to miss out, especially to celebrate Barry's birthday, but I'm commited elsewhere.
See ya'll on 4/12, and yes I'm a little creeped out in thinking that Reflex looks like that when he's actually been getting his beauty sleep. :r


----------



## Smoked

I am not sure if I will be able to make it or not. I may have to go out to Ventura that afternoon. Dan and I HERF'ed like animals last Saturday though.


----------



## reflex

*W*ell all I can say is The Pict
*U* are 
*S* omething else.
*S* ee you


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> *W*ell all I can say is The Pict
> *U* are
> *S* omething else.
> *S* ee you


Wow! I see your wife is feeling frisky tonight and helping you with those acronyms again. Tell her I said hey.
I'll be up and ready for a Saturday night herf though. Same Bat car lots at the same Bat time. If we walk all the way down to your nursing home I'll be sure to wave hello and slip the on duty nurse a couple of bucks to keep your enema tip well lubed. I know how much you like it that way.:r


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> Wow! I see your wife is feeling frisky tonight and helping you with those acronyms again. Tell her I said hey.
> I'll be up and ready for a Saturday night herf though. Same Bat car lots at the same Bat time. If we walk all the way down to your nursing home I'll be sure to wave hello and slip the on duty nurse a couple of bucks to keep your enema tip well lubed. I know how much you like it that way.:r


I dun thunk it up on my own!


----------



## reflex

See everyone, that matters, tomorrow at Alcazar's:ss:tu


----------



## DH01

is this the Alcazars on Ventura Blvd in Encino? are you meeting at the same bat time?


----------



## reflex

DH01 said:


> is this the Alcazars on Ventura Blvd in Encino? are you meeting at the same bat time?


Yes that's it! Same time as well 2:00pm :tu:ss


----------



## The Pict

I see from the complete lack of post herf posts that, once again, a perty without The Pict just isn't any fun.:r
Sorry I miised you guys, but April is right around the corner!:ss


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> I see from the complete lack of post herf posts that, once again, a perty without The Pict just isn't any fun.:r
> Sorry I miised you guys, but April is right around the corner!:ss


Yes, yes. we all were saying this is no perty without The Pict. But then it came to us that The Pict is no perty anyway :r and we all laughed and continued to smoke :ss:tu


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> Yes, yes. we all were saying this is no perty without The Pict. But then it came to us that The Pict is no perty anyway :r and we all laughed and continued to smoke :ss:tu


But you always tell me how perty I am when you're talking all quiet like. Does this mean we ain't cousins no more?:r


----------



## The Pict

April 12th is right around the corner. Anyone up for a little herfing in Burbank this time?


----------



## Barrythevic

Sorry, I won't be able to attend this month. I'm in Vegas for a week for a convention.

Tough Life! :r

You guys have a great one! :ss


----------



## The Pict

Barrythevic said:


> Sorry, I won't be able to attend this month. I'm in Vegas for a week for a convention.
> 
> Tough Life! :r
> 
> You guys have a great one! :ss


Gone the entire week? (he asks innocently as he fans the pages of his rolodex looking for the address and dreaming of a whole new stash of tasty smokes to choose from)


----------



## Barrythevic

The Pict said:


> Gone the entire week? (he asks innocently as he fans the pages of his rolodex looking for the address and dreaming of a whole new stash of tasty smokes to choose from)


Actually 8 days, will be taking a large selection with me. Hope you find something nice to smoke! :cb


----------



## The Pict

OK now kids, did Reflex piss everyone off last month or was I voted the Valley Herf pariah?


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> OK now kids, did Reflex piss everyone off last month or was I voted the Valley Herf pariah?


I'm sorry I though you got the memo, you have been voted out. We decided that you are a bigger D.I.C.K. then even we want to deal with. So have a good life and don't let the door hit you on the way out.







:r

Well I'm off to Vegas:tu:ss and I will see the rest of the D.I.C.K.S. members on the 12th. :cb

You will set it up for us won't you The Pict?

Remember to put the table under the name of Stu Padaso


----------



## jinny

geez, I've been MIA... been really busy :hn

just checking in 'cause the "Internal Revenue Service" called me last night and urgently requested that I call them back... 

hopefully they are calling about that "Stimulus Package..."

curiously, according to the caller ID, the IRS Agent had the exact same name and phone number as Reflex... so that made me think of the Valley Herf.:tu

I think I was supposed to get this call on the 1st of April, but those IRS Agents are probably too busy stimulating packages to call me on time.

I will try to make it on the 12th (I guess in Burbank)... and Demented, if you think you can squeeze into a Miata (probably not) or climb into a Quest minivan, then you got a ride lined up. I'll call you on the day to check on your status.

I don't think Collin will be making it out next time. He's been doing press thingies and such for the Forbidden Kingdom, so he's been busy on the weekends... I guess such is the life of a movie star... well, maybe not "star", per se... maybe a "movie gas giant"... yeah... go see his upcoming movie...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=103495

See you guys on the 12th :ss


----------



## smoke_screen

I would like to head out to a herf with you guys... where is it going to be at on the 12th, that is if I am welcome.


----------



## The Pict

Anyone silly enough to hang out with us is more than welcome smoke_screen. Likely it will be at the Burbank Bar & Grill just south of the Media Center Mall in beautiful downtown Burbank (cough), but we'll know better after I get off my lazy *ss and make sure the patio is open that day. Keep your eyes peeled here and we'll let you know.

Jinny - I got one of those calls as well. Seems some jerk in Boise Idaho needed a film and somehow got my cell number. Odd thing was it was a very happy (read four sheets to the wind) Reflex when I hit redial and called the bozo back. I didn't realize he'd moved to Boise, but on second though he does kind of belong there if you know what I mean.:r Nice thing is he promised to trade me all of his smokes if I just promised to be his best friend for ever and ever. I hate it when he gets all mushy like that, but a smoke is a smoke, right?:ss

See ya'll next weekend!


----------



## smoke_screen

Sounds great! I will keep my eyes on this post for updates

I don't live far from Burbank so that is quite convenient for me as well:cb

Looking forward to it guys... also how many smokes do you guys think I should take along? Also will they even let me into this joint being under 21?

James:ss


----------



## reflex

jinny said:


> geez, I've been MIA... been really busy :hn
> 
> just checking in 'cause the "Internal Revenue Service" called me last night and urgently requested that I call them back...
> 
> hopefully they are calling about that "Stimulus Package..."
> 
> curiously, according to the caller ID, the IRS Agent had the exact same name and phone number as Reflex... so that made me think of the Valley Herf.:tu
> 
> I think I was supposed to get this call on the 1st of April, but those IRS Agents are probably too busy stimulating packages to call me on time.
> 
> I will try to make it on the 12th (I guess in Burbank)... and Demented, if you think you can squeeze into a Miata (probably not) or climb into a Quest minivan, then you got a ride lined up. I'll call you on the day to check on your status.
> 
> I don't think Collin will be making it out next time. He's been doing press thingies and such for the Forbidden Kingdom, so he's been busy on the weekends... I guess such is the life of a movie star... well, maybe not "star", per se... maybe a "movie gas giant"... yeah... go see his upcoming movie...
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=103495
> 
> See you guys on the 12th :ss


jinny we said Burbank not West Hollywood, so drive the Quest. :r
DRUNK CALLING! Always a good time!


----------



## Smoked

I am going yo try and make it this time. I know how it depresses all of you when I don't show.


----------



## The Pict

:r


Smoked said:


> I am going yo try and make it this time. I know how it depresses all of you when I don't show.


Ain't that the truth! None of us have quite as many entertaining diseases to whine about as you Smoked.:r
We are officially reserved at the Burbank Bar & Grill for Saturday at 2pm. As it is a restaurant there ought not be any issue with those under 21. We tend to clear out by 7pm, so plan your smoking needs accordingly. Be like Jinny and smoke a half stick or be like Barrythevic and myself and empty the humi. You're the best judge of your own needs. Just don't ask to borrow Reflex's lighter! He has a whole new take on the old "pull my finger" joke your uncle used to trick you with! You don't want to be there when he lights it up!:bn

See ya'll on Sautrday!


----------



## reflex

First! I hope everyone can you can make it to the Herf so we can talk sh*t about Barrythevic :r
Second! It appears jinny has some repressed issues he needs to come to grips with. Here is a photo of his Miata








And third!
Here is a video of what The Pict is talking about! Oh by the way if you know me you already know this is not work, wife, child, ect, safe. 
http://youporn.com/watch/29432


----------



## The Pict

Nothing you do is Wife safe Reflex.
BTW, when did you sell Jinny your car? Did you 'get as much for it' as you were hoping?


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> Nothing you do is Wife safe Reflex.
> BTW, when did you sell Jinny your car? Did you 'get as much for it' as you were hoping?


DUDE! that's not my car, This is my car


----------



## The Pict

Any of you spoken with Demented lately?


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> Any of you spoken with Demented lately?


You mean this guy?


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> You mean this guy?


Yep, that's him. Last I remember though he was wearing a bow tie.:r


----------



## DH01

See everyone tomorrow. :ss


----------



## smoke_screen

See yal tomorrow, I will be taking my motorcycle, hopefully there is a fairly secure place to park... 

Picked up three beauties for the afternoon:ss


----------



## jinny

see you guys later today!

I'm gonna call demented before I leave to get there. I'll offer him a ride... hopefully he's available. I'll bring a regular sedan... since he proably wouldn't fit in my miata.


----------



## smoke_screen

Great day guys! I want to thank everyone for all of the knowledge and goodies they provided me with today. I had such a blast, Stinking of cigar smoke and that beautiful lingering finish in my mouth.... 

Wonderful day, Cannot wait to do it again next month!

James


----------



## The Pict

Good to see eveyone yesterday, and yes even you Reflex.
Another good time had by all, even if it did take us three tries to get settled!:r


----------



## smoke_screen

What is that thing for.... dipping your food? (waitress points to stinky ash tray as we prepare to light up our cigars)...

some people


----------



## reflex

smoke_screen said:


> What is that thing for.... dipping your food? (waitress points to stinky ash tray as we prepare to light up our cigars)...
> 
> some people


Can we call you Ashton? :r


----------



## The Pict

So the second Saturday of the month is right around the corner yet again.
Anyone up for a meet at Alcazar's on the 10th? :ss


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> So the second Saturday of the month is right around the corner yet again.
> Anyone up for a meet at Alcazar's on the 10th? :ss


Cool we can have an Diez de mayo party!:tu:al:ss
Hey Pict did you free the pig?


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> Cool we can have an Diez de mayo party!:tu:al:ss
> Hey Pict did you free the pig?


Not yet. I'm way to expensive for her to get rid of me at this point!:r


----------



## Barrythevic

Alcazar's on the 10th works for me!


----------



## jinny

woo hoo!!!. I hope I make it this time...

and I hope it not as hot as last time. yuck!


----------



## smoke_screen

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Smoked

jinny said:


> woo hoo!!!. I hope I make it this time...
> 
> and I hope it not as hot as last time. yuck!


I hate the heat.


----------



## The Pict

Smoked said:


> I hate the heat.


But the heat loves you Smoked.........:r
See ya'll on Saturday. You going to call Demented and see if he's up for a little herfing Jinny?


----------



## reflex

Pict when did you get that crazy hair cut!  See you all Saturday


----------



## jinny

I'll see what I can do in terms of getting demented...

I have to take my daughter to one of her friend's birthday party that morning... should be over with time for Herfin', but I never know... and on top of that, this particular party will be chock full of MILF's... so, I may want to hang around a little longer than usual... :tu well, that is, until the Dads catch me burning holes thru the mommies' blouses with my eyes. :r


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> Pict when did you get that crazy hair cut!  See you all Saturday


To bad I had to scale it down to fit!:r
This was my tribute to my fellow D.I.C.K.S. herfing members and was supposed to be a suprise. I guess I'll just let my hair grow back now that the cat has been let out of the bag. Nice going Reflex.


----------



## The Pict

jinny said:


> I'll see what I can do in terms of getting demented...
> 
> I have to take my daughter to one of her friend's birthday party that morning... should be over with time for Herfin', but I never know... and on top of that, this particular party will be chock full of MILF's... so, I may want to hang around a little longer than usual... :tu well, that is, until the Dads catch me burning holes thru the mommies' blouses with my eyes. :r


Let me know if you get in contact and needs a ride if you're unable to help out. I can swing past and grab him up if need be, no problem.:tu


----------



## The Pict

See everyone tomorrow at 2pm. 
Newbies are more than welcome to drop by if you are so inclined. We hardly ever actually hurt people we just met. :r


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> See everyone tomorrow at 2pm.
> Newbies are more than welcome to drop by if you are so inclined. We hardly ever actually hurt people we just met. :r


Do you mean like this?








Oh! I'm sorry, you said NEWBIES


----------



## smoke_screen

hey guys, I need the address of this place.... Thanks


----------



## Barrythevic

smoke_screen said:


> hey guys, I need the address of this place.... Thanks


Go to this link:

http://www.al-cazar.com/location.html

See you there!:chk


----------



## jinny

The Pict said:


> Let me know if you get in contact and needs a ride if you're unable to help out. I can swing past and grab him up if need be, no problem.:tu


okay... I think... I'm not sure how I'm gonna swing this. turns out that I have a second kid's birthday party to attend in the afternoon too. :hn

I'm thinking that if demented is up for it, I'll pick him up and get him to alcazars, but unless he doesn't mind staying for only half an hour (so I can get him back), maybe you can get him back home? that way, he can stay longer and I can stay a little longer too (the party I need to be at is in woodland hills... close, but the opposite direction to demented's place)... I'll call him tomorrow and see how he's feeling.


----------



## The Pict

jinny said:


> okay... I think... I'm not sure how I'm gonna swing this. turns out that I have a second kid's birthday party to attend in the afternoon too. :hn
> 
> I'm thinking that if demented is up for it, I'll pick him up and get him to alcazars, but unless he doesn't mind staying for only half an hour (so I can get him back), maybe you can get him back home? that way, he can stay longer and I can stay a little longer too (the party I need to be at is in woodland hills... close, but the opposite direction to demented's place)... I'll call him tomorrow and see how he's feeling.


Not a problem Jinny, I'll be happy to get him back home.
See ya'll in a couple of hours, and yes I'll remember! :r


----------



## The Pict

Well gents, the second Saturday in June is fast approaching. Anyone up for a little herfing on Saturday 6/14?


----------



## Barrythevic

The Pict said:


> Well gents, the second Saturday in June is fast approaching. Anyone up for a little herfing on Saturday 6/14?


How does Burbank sound this time?


----------



## Smoked

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## The Pict

Where are you thinking Barry? Burbank Bar & Grill has pulled our reservations twice and that kind of leaves a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> Where are you thinking Barry? Burbank Bar & Grill has pulled our reservations twice and that kind of leaves a sour taste in my mouth.


Oh! I thought something else was leaving a sour taste in your mouth, :r sorry


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> Oh! I thought something else was leaving a sour taste in your mouth, :r sorry


This coming from a guy with a mighty fine daughter in her early 20s?:r


----------



## Demented

Hey y'all, don't care where it's at... I want to go!

Is it possible one of you fine gentiluomo could provide transportation?


----------



## The Pict

Demented said:


> Hey y'all, don't care where it's at... I want to go!
> 
> Is it possible one of you fine gentiluomo could provide transportation?


Not a problem Tony. Once we get a venue figured out we'll get your transport arranged.

And speaking of venues, anyone made a reservation yet?


----------



## reflex

Ok you bunch of lazy a**es. We have reservations tomorrow at Burbank Bar & Grill for 2:00 PM for 10 to 15 people under my name, Stu Pedaso :tu :ss. If we get bounced again voice your anger at Jay of BB&G. 
So bring your mama, being your daddy, bring that nigerian in the alley, Superfly!


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> So bring your mama, being your daddy, bring that nigerian in the alley, Superfly!


Been awhile since you got out of the house Reflex?:r
See you there tomorrow. You want to give Demented a call / ride or shall I?


----------



## DH01

See everyone tomorrow


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> Been awhile since you got out of the house Reflex?:r
> See you there tomorrow. You want to give Demented a call / ride or shall I?


I would but I don't think his back will feel so good after a ride in my car.


----------



## Smoked

I may be able to make it this time. Dan, if you are going give me a call. I may need a lift.


----------



## jinny

ugh... been busy with my daughter's end of school year stuff...:hn

I meant to calll Demented last week to get the low down, but I lost all track of time.

I'll check with him later today to see if any of yous Santa Claritians have already managed to give him a lift. If not, I should have no issues with picking him up. Tony's place is pretty much on the way to BB&G for me. see you all there.

BB&G @ 2PM under the name "Stu Pidassho"


----------



## reflex

Another quality Herf with good people! And jinny actually smoked 3 cigars!!!!:tu


----------



## jinny

reflex said:


> Another quality Herf with good people! And jinny actually smoked 3 cigars!!!!:tu


I'm that awesome.:ss


----------



## Smoked

jinny said:


> I'm that awesome.:ss


Just try and keep your hand off my leg next time.


----------



## The Pict

Smoked said:


> Just try and keep your hand off my leg next time.


If that was your leg I now understand why you walk with such a bad limp!:r


----------



## Barrythevic

OK! The Pict, Reflex and myself just had a wonderful time at SoCal 9.

Since I will be at the RTDA on the second weekend of July, we voted to move July's get together to Saturday July 19, 2008 at Alcazar's.

See you all there at 2 PM!

Should have some interesting stories and smokes!

Barry


----------



## filly

Now I KNOW I didn't make a badge for the Pict! WHere the hell was he? I got no intros...hmmmmmm sneaky bastige slipped in!


----------



## Barrythevic

filly said:


> Now I KNOW I didn't make a badge for the Pict! WHere the hell was he? I got no intros...hmmmmmm sneaky bastige slipped in!


Jenny, he was sitting right next to me the whole day, he even won an auction! :r aka Chip! :ss


----------



## The Pict

filly said:


> Now I KNOW I didn't make a badge for the Pict! WHere the hell was he? I got no intros...hmmmmmm sneaky bastige slipped in!


I see, once again, that I am way, way to married for my own good.....sigh

And, FYI, you did make my badge. #2 if you still have the list.


----------



## filly

You know, I asked someone on the patio this afternoon who you were, and how could I have possibly missed you and they said, it was Chip! Well heck, you didn't TELL me that your sig was Pict! :tg BUT I do remember you as Chip so mystery solved!:tu:ss We'll have to have one of the get togethers up here. We have an awesome patio/gameroom with pinball machines, slots, pool, darts, full bar and tvs!

Glad to have met you!:ss


----------



## The Pict

filly said:


> You know, I asked someone on the patio this afternoon who you were, and how could I have possibly missed you and they said, it was Chip! Well heck, you didn't TELL me that your sig was Pict! :tg BUT I do remember you as Chip so mystery solved!:tu:ss We'll have to have one of the get togethers up here. We have an awesome patio/gameroom with pinball machines, slots, pool, darts, full bar and tvs!
> 
> Glad to have met you!:ss


Name the day and I'm there. You and Mr. Filly are great folk I'm happy to call neighbors and I'm hoping you can get my wife to enjoy a cigar larger than a PC!:tu:ss


----------



## The Pict

Barrythevic said:


> OK! The Pict, Reflex and myself just had a wonderful time at SoCal 9.
> 
> Since I will be at the RTDA on the second weekend of July, we voted to move July's get together to Saturday July 19, 2008 at Alcazar's.
> 
> See you all there at 2 PM!
> 
> Should have some interesting stories and smokes!
> 
> Barry


Just a reminder that the Valley Herf is this Saturday at Alcazar's in Encino.
Anyone besides myself, Barry, and Reflex planning on showing up?


----------



## reflex

Wait a minute; if I'm going to be there then I don't want to go! I have enough problems in my life without having to deal with me.


----------



## Smoked

I'm gona try and make it. Sorry guys.


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> Wait a minute; if I'm going to be there then I don't want to go! I have enough problems in my life without having to deal with me.


We'll do the usual and protect you from yourself. No worries.


----------



## The Pict

Smoked said:


> I'm gona try and make it. Sorry guys.


Well, there goes the neighborhood.:ss


----------



## reflex

jinny
Are going to come out and play with us? If you are I'll wear loose pants :mn


----------



## DH01

I'll be there, see everyone on saturday


----------



## Smoked

It looks like it's going to be a good one. Dan, you and I are pretty close man. We should put together a day where we get together and smoke.


----------



## reflex

JINNY! Don't ignore me! I know where you live.:tu Are you going to make it Saturday?


----------



## Smoked

Is anyone else going to try to make it to Poker's place? He said it was ok for scary bald white people to attend so I'm should be ok.


----------



## reflex

Smoked said:


> Is anyone else going to try to make it to Poker's place? He said it was ok for scary bald white people to attend so I'm should be ok.


Poker? I don't even know her.


----------



## pnoon

Smoked said:


> Is anyone else going to try to make it to Poker's place? He said it was ok for scary bald white people to attend so I'm should be ok.


That's my ticket in. 

Unfortunately, I can't make it tomorrow night. Prior engagement.


----------



## reflex

Smoked said:


> Is anyone else going to try to make it to Poker's place? He said it was ok for scary bald white people to attend so I'm should be ok.


Duh! Now I know what you're talking about. :tu I'm thinking about it. I'll figure it out at the Valley Herf, besides I think is Pict's turn to drive anyway :ss :tu


----------



## Smoked

reflex said:


> Duh! Now I know what you're talking about. :tu I'm thinking about it. I'll figure it out at the Valley Herf, besides I think is Pict's turn to drive anyway :ss :tu


I hope so. I may need someone to vouch for me at the door.


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> Duh! Now I know what you're talking about. :tu I'm thinking about it. I'll figure it out at the Valley Herf, besides I think is Pict's turn to drive anyway :ss :tu


The Pict can't go. I feel alot better about it now that I know Smoked is going, however. More than four hours with a sweaty, bald white guy makes me nervous.:r


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> The Pict can't go. I feel alot better about it now that I know Smoked is going, however. More than four hours with a sweaty, bald white guy makes me nervous.:r


Hey no problem, I complety understand. If you can't make it because you have something else to do that's more important, that's cool.


----------



## The Pict

Chains were so last month Reflex, this month is leather and lace!:r
You have to admit though, my Vic is looking better and better with each lash she gives. :hn
See ya'll tomorrow about 2pm. Anyone heard from Dememted or James?


----------



## The Pict

Holy cow guys, the second Saturday of August is right around the corner.
Anyone up for a little herfing on Saturday?


----------



## DH01

I can't make it on saturday. will be out of town. I can make it next week...lol


----------



## Barrythevic

Definitely! How's Burbank Bar & Grill this month?


----------



## The Pict

Looks like this is a bust for this weekend Barry. I'll call you later. Perhaps we can meet up somewhere else later in the day?


----------



## reflex

Well I would have made it but I was in CABO! :tu Smoking, drinking, and proving, once again, that I am the ugly American!!:chk


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> Well I would have made it but I was in CABO! :tu Smoking, drinking, and proving, once again, that I am the ugly American!!:chk


No need to prove that to us Reflex. Even Smoked can't drink that fact away!:r


----------



## reflex

If anyone wants to get together this weekend we can meet up in the Valley at Burbank Bar & Grill or at Old Oaks Cigar Co in Thousand Oaks. :ss:tu

By the way, for you alkie's, :al I brought back a couple bottles of Havana Club Anejo Reserva Rum and If someone would like one Let me know. It cost me $29.00 a bottle.


----------



## Smoked

reflex said:


> If anyone wants to get together this weekend we can meet up in the Valley at Burbank Bar & Grill or at Old Oaks Cigar Co in Thousand Oaks. :ss:tu
> 
> By the way, for you alkie's, :al I brought back a couple bottles of Havana Club Anejo Reserva Rum and If someone would like one Let me know. It cost me $29.00 a bottle.


You know I'm in! I've never had Cuban Rum before.


----------



## reflex

Smoked said:


> You know I'm in! I've never had Cuban Rum before.


You got it. :tu
So anybody up for this Saturday?


----------



## Smoked

reflex said:


> You got it. :tu
> So anybody up for this Saturday?


I'll be there with balls on.


----------



## Barrythevic

Where?


----------



## Smoked

I would have to vote for Old Oaks Cigar Co. but I am a bit biased.


----------



## reflex

Smoked said:


> I'll be there with balls on.


 your chin? :r


----------



## Smoked

reflex said:


> your chin? :r


Yes.. four of them.


----------



## reflex

Barrythevic said:


> Where?


Well let's go by majority rule. Right now we have two in the Valley area, Barrythevic & myself, and one on the Thousand Oaks area, Smoked. So unless we get more people in the Thousand Oaks area it looks like Burbank Bar & Grill is it. :tu


----------



## Smoked

I hate you guys.


----------



## The Pict

Now that ya'll have woken up I'll cast my vote for Burbank Bar & Grill. Big suprise, I know.:r


----------



## Smoked

Have I ever mentioned that I hate you guys?


----------



## reflex

OK! It's set, 2:00 pm Saturday at Burbank Bar & Grill :tu:ss and it appears Smoked hates us.:mn

I bring the Rum:al


----------



## DH01

I'll be there:ss


----------



## Beekman Poole

DH01 said:


> I'll be there:ss


Thats today, as in the 16th, right??

C/


----------



## The Pict

Beekman Poole said:


> Thats today, as in the 16th, right??
> 
> C/


Absolutely right. 
See everyone there in a couple of hours. I'm hoping Smoked hates us enough to bring along another box of sticks to pass around!:r


----------



## Barrythevic

Yes, today, the 16th at 2 PM at the Burbank Bar & Grill.

Here is a link for information and directions:

http://losangeles.citysearch.com/profile/11433905/burbank_ca/burbank_bar_grill.html

Their own site takes forever to load! 

See you there!


----------



## The Pict

DH01 said:


> I'll be there:ss


Good, but will you be fighting with the Thouisand Oaks crew or the Valley Boyz? Remember who hooked you up with all those 65% beads when making your decision!:ss


----------



## Barrythevic

OK, the 2nd Saturday in September is the 13th. Since we were in Burbank last month, how about Alcazars this month?


----------



## The Pict

Barrythevic said:


> OK, the 2nd Saturday in September is the 13th. Since we were in Burbank last month, how about Alcazars this month?


Sounds like a good plan to me. Anyone else up for a little September herfing?


----------



## EvanS

Hmmm, a chance to see how y'all live up in Hollywood.


----------



## The Pict

EvanS said:


> Hmmm, a chance to see how y'all live up in Hollywood.


Good! Missed you at the last couple of herfs and you'll get to meet some of the infamous Valley Crew.:ss


----------



## Barrythevic

Just a reminder, Alcazar this Saturday Sept 13, 2008 at 2 PM.

Here's a link for those of you who haven't been there.

http://www.al-cazar.com/home.html


----------



## jinny

Here I am!

thanks Pict, for the heads up.

I'll be there, I could use a break. :hn


----------



## reflex

jinny said:


> Here I am!
> 
> thanks Pict, for the heads up.
> 
> I'll be there, I could use a break. :hn


That's just strange.


----------



## The Pict

reflex said:


> That's just strange.


Keep posting your son's picture here and he'll never get the hint to leave.:r

I spoke with Demented last weekend and he's thinking of showing up as well. A call or three from a few others might help to get him excited about getting out with us. Just a friendly reminder not to forget the brother that started it all.......


----------



## reflex

The Pict said:


> Keep posting your son's picture here and he'll never get the hint to leave.:r
> 
> I spoke with Demented last weekend and he's thinking of showing up as well. A call or three from a few others might help to get him excited about getting out with us. Just a friendly reminder not to forget the brother that started it all.......


I'll get Shela will call him.









__________________________________
Obligatory song lyric to make me look cool!


----------



## Barrythevic

Just a reminder.

Tomorrow, Saturday 9-13-08, 2 PM at Alcazar!

Possible Mo the Man might make it.

See you there!


----------



## reflex

It looks like EvenS might make it as well ( see 8 messages above) It looks like The Pict may break out the Chicken outfit to entertain us.:chk


----------



## MoTheMan

Barrythevic said:


> Just a reminder.
> 
> Tomorrow, Saturday 9-13-08, 2 PM at Alcazar!
> 
> Possible Mo the Man might make it.
> 
> See you there!


:tu :dr


----------



## poker

reflex said:


> It looks like EvenS might make it as well ( see 8 messages above) It looks like The Pict may break out the Chicken outfit to entertain us.:chk


Well in that case...

:ss


----------



## EvanS

Damn it all!!! Just got off the phone...found out one of our sat sites in Santa Paula is acting up. Don't know how soon I will get done but I am taking cigars in hopes of being back soon enough to swing by.

Damn job REFUSES to let me HERF at my leisure. Cross your fingers for me and briad together some Culebras for extra luck


----------



## poker

EvanS said:


> Damn it all!!! Just got off the phone...found out one of our sat sites in Santa Paula is acting up. Don't know how soon I will get done but I am taking cigars in hopes of being back soon enough to swing by.
> 
> Damn job REFUSES to let me HERF at my leisure. Cross your fingers for me and briad together some Culebras for extra luck


always trying to weasle out of gatherings. <sigh>

:r


----------



## Deem

So who showed today?
Saw Mo this am, said he'd be there..............................


----------



## Demented

Hey y'all,

Need to thank Chip for getting me out of the house yesterday and everyone else who was there for making it a great afternoon. Can not remember the last tiem I got out of the house for anything other then a doctors visit or short trip to the market.

Hope all are well,

Anthony


----------



## reflex

Anthony 
As always it was good to see you and hope to see you at the next one. :ss

As far as who showed it was Demented, MoTheMan, DH01, Barrythevic, The Pict, & reflex - as the beaver.


----------



## The Pict

jinny said:


> Here I am!
> 
> thanks Pict, for the heads up.
> 
> I'll be there, I could use a break. :hn


Once again Jinny was to busy adding to his cohibo collection to make it to the herf. Block out the second October Saturday afternoon in your calendar now Jinny. Lee would want to to have a little fun.:ss



EvanS said:


> Damn it all!!! Just got off the phone...found out one of our sat sites in Santa Paula is acting up. Don't know how soon I will get done but I am taking cigars in hopes of being back soon enough to swing by.
> 
> Damn job REFUSES to let me HERF at my leisure. Cross your fingers for me and briad together some Culebras for extra luck


Sorry you missed it EvanS. Perhaps next month?



Demented said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> Need to thank Chip for getting me out of the house yesterday and everyone else who was there for making it a great afternoon. Can not remember the last tiem I got out of the house for anything other then a doctors visit or short trip to the market.
> 
> Hope all are well,
> 
> Anthony


Holy cow, he herfs and types!:r
Glad you could make it Demented. Looking forward to seeing you again next month. It just isn't a Valley herf without the dude that started it all.:tu


----------



## Demented

I'm ready for next saturday, where are we going to meet


----------



## Smoked

Well guys, it looks like I won't be making it to anymore of these herfs. Anyone coming out to Washington anytime soon?


----------



## Barrythevic

Demented said:


> I'm ready for next saturday, where are we going to meet


This month would be The Burbank Bar & Grill. October 11, 2008.

Anyone have a problem with that?


----------



## reflex

Smoked said:


> Well guys, it looks like I won't be making it to anymore of these herfs. Anyone coming out to Washington anytime soon?


You aren't staying courtesy the Washington state prison system are you?


----------



## Smoked

reflex said:


> You aren't staying courtesy the Washington state prison system are you?


Yeah, they are paying for my food and everything. It's great!


----------



## Demented

Barrythevic said:


> This month would be The Burbank Bar & Grill. October 11, 2008.


Sounds good. Let's see if we can't get a spot with some shade!


----------



## Demented

I'd like to have the November 8th HERF in my home (Sherman Oaks). I'll provide food and drink, all you'll need to bring are cigars.

Anthony


----------



## jinny

ugh. While I know that the world sadly does not revolve around me, I assume that there might be a small bit of interest as to my seeming inability to get to one of these herfs recently... even tho I've stated that I would.

okay, fine, no one cares, but I feel bad nonetheless... if anything, I feel bad for myself, 'cause I know I'm missing out on some good times.

Oct. 11 (this weekend), I have to be in San Diego... 
another missed opportunity for some herfin'
...I talked up the herf to my sis-in-law who's friend was thinking about opening up a cigar lounge of sorts somewhere... I figured coming out to a herf would be good "research" for him. I'm still going to try to get them to go even without me, but I don't know... If they do make it, No hitting on my attractive single-at-the-moment sis-in-law!

Maybe I'll finally get my act together for the shindig at Demented's place.

Smoked, Washington? 
I hope it's something good. if so, Congrats!
I'm supposed to be in Seattle and Vancouver the week before next Easter with a short trip out to Whistler... If you are in WA near Seattle at the time, I'll look you up... Wait... are you in eastern WA and/or ID? have you joined up with some Aryan brothers? don't listen to them! I'm just as American as you are ******!:r

hope to see all of you guys soon!


----------



## EvanS

Barrythevic said:


> This month would be The Burbank Bar & Grill. October 11, 2008.
> 
> Anyone have a problem with that?


Oh I see how it is now...

"Hey, EvanS is going to be in Oakland the week of Oct 11....lets HERF!!!"

crap

Have a good one guys:tu


----------



## The Pict

EvanS said:


> Oh I see how it is now...
> 
> "Hey, EvanS is going to be in Oakland the week of Oct 11....lets HERF!!!"
> 
> crap
> 
> Have a good one guys:tu


Crap! Our secret plan has been revealed. :r Sorry we'll miss you yet again EvanS.

Burbank bar & grill sounds great for Saturday. Do you have a ride Demented or shall I swing past and pick you up? (hubba-hubba).

Where in Washington Smoked? Lived North of Seattle for three wonderful years back in the 80's, Great town with crappy weather. You'll be right at home there!:tu


----------



## The Pict

jinny said:


> ugh. While I know that the world sadly does not revolve around me, I assume that there might be a small bit of interest as to my seeming inability to get to one of these herfs recently... even tho I've stated that I would.
> 
> okay, fine, no one cares, but I feel bad nonetheless... if anything, I feel bad for myself, 'cause I know I'm missing out on some good times.
> 
> Oct. 11 (this weekend), I have to be in San Diego...
> another missed opportunity for some herfin'
> ...I talked up the herf to my sis-in-law who's friend was thinking about opening up a cigar lounge of sorts somewhere... I figured coming out to a herf would be good "research" for him. I'm still going to try to get them to go even without me, but I don't know... If they do make it, No hitting on my attractive single-at-the-moment sis-in-law!
> 
> Maybe I'll finally get my act together for the shindig at Demented's place.
> 
> Smoked, Washington?
> I hope it's something good. if so, Congrats!
> I'm supposed to be in Seattle and Vancouver the week before next Easter with a short trip out to Whistler... If you are in WA near Seattle at the time, I'll look you up... Wait... are you in eastern WA and/or ID? have you joined up with some Aryan brothers? don't listen to them! I'm just as American as you are ******!:r
> 
> hope to see all of you guys soon!


1) Correct
2) To bad for you
3) No promises
4) we'll hope so
5) No promises until after the rally. Wear tennies, just in case.


----------



## Smoked

I am living in a little town called Lake Stevens now. I got myself a nice four bedroom house near a lake for less than my crappy two bedroom apartment in Simi, and I'm making twice as much now. A fair trade for bad weather. So far thing are good but the moving company screwed me. My stuff won't be here until the 14th.

Jinny, when you are out here shoot me a PM and I'll give you my number. I'm actually pretty close to Seattle. Sadly I didn't join the Aryan brothers but I am slowly moving up the ranks as a skinhead.


----------



## jinny

The Pict said:


> 1) Correct
> 2) To bad for you
> 3) No promises
> 4) we'll hope so
> 5) No promises until after the rally. Wear tennies, just in case.


1):tu
2)
3):gn
4):ss
5):chk


----------



## jinny

Smoked said:


> I am living in a little town called Lake Stevens now. I got myself a nice four bedroom house near a lake for less than my crappy two bedroom apartment in Simi, and I'm making twice as much now. A fair trade for bad weather. So far thing are good but the moving company screwed me. My stuff won't be here until the 14th.
> 
> Jinny, when you are out here shoot me a PM and I'll give you my number. I'm actually pretty close to Seattle. Sadly I didn't join the Aryan brothers but I am slowly moving up the ranks as a skinhead.


sounds awesome! i'm happy for you and the fam. you won't see the sun much, but then again, stuck in a datacenter with servers all day, you didn't get to see it much here either.

I think I know where Lake Stevens is... if I'm not mistaken it's close to Everett. I was just up in Seattle a few months ago but didn't venture out of the city... short trip out to View Ridge to visit some friends with a quick detour thru Phinney Ridge and Red Mill Burgers for some Walla Walla Sweet Onion rings... although it was closed when we got there Burgerville needs to find their way to the more Northern parts of WA. In April, I'm just driving past Seatle on my way to Vancouver and Whistler... on my way back to SeaTac, I'll probably stay a few days at either Birch Bay or Deer Harbor which is fairly North of Seatle. I'll still let you know if I'm in the area.

some advice I got from some other L.A. transplants to Seattle, swap out your CA licence plates ASAP. driving around with them will get you dirty looks from disapproving long time locals... of course, you will probably get dirty looks regardless.


----------



## Barrythevic

See all of you (except for Jinny, Smoked & Evan) tomorrow at 2 PM at the Burbank Bar & Grill!


----------



## Smoked

jinny said:


> sounds awesome! i'm happy for you and the fam. you won't see the sun much, but then again, stuck in a datacenter with servers all day, you didn't get to see it much here either.
> 
> I think I know where Lake Stevens is... if I'm not mistaken it's close to Everett. I was just up in Seattle a few months ago but didn't venture out of the city... short trip out to View Ridge to visit some friends with a quick detour thru Phinney Ridge and Red Mill Burgers for some Walla Walla Sweet Onion rings... although it was closed when we got there Burgerville needs to find their way to the more Northern parts of WA. In April, I'm just driving past Seatle on my way to Vancouver and Whistler... on my way back to SeaTac, I'll probably stay a few days at either Birch Bay or Deer Harbor which is fairly North of Seatle. I'll still let you know if I'm in the area.
> 
> some advice I got from some other L.A. transplants to Seattle, swap out your CA licence plates ASAP. driving around with them will get you dirty looks from disapproving long time locals... of course, you will probably get dirty looks regardless.


You might be right about the sun. I think I actually see more now than I did in Cali. As far as the license plate thing goes; I here that they really hate Californians up here but I haven't had any issues. My girl catches a bit when she is alone but I have not had any issues. I think when they see me the hatred is so strong that it renders them speechless.


----------



## EvanS

Barrythevic said:


> See all of you (except for Jinny, Smoked & Evan) tomorrow at 2 PM at the Burbank Bar & Grill!


Salt rubbing bastage!!! 
Have a great one!


----------



## reflex

Smoked said:


> You might be right about the sun. I think I actually see more now than I did in Cali. As far as the license plate thing goes; I here that they really hate Californians up here but I haven't had any issues. My girl catches a bit when she is alone but I have not had any issues. I think when they see me the hatred is so strong that it renders them speechless.


Maybe they are mistaking you for Mr. Clean.  Or with your tan they figure you're a local. :tu


----------



## Demented

Morning all,

Been fighting a sinus infection for a few days now. Between the pressure in my eyes and head and my eye and nose running I can hardly think or see.

Hate to say it, but I'm not going to make it today.

Anthony


----------



## The Pict

Demented said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Been fighting a sinus infection for a few days now. Between the pressure in my eyes and head and my eye and nose running I can hardly think or see.
> 
> Hate to say it, but I'm not going to make it today.
> 
> Anthony


Hope you get to feeling better soon Tony. If you change your mind at the last minute give me a buzz, I'll be down the street from your place before heading over to Burbank so I could fly by and pick you up easily.
See the rest of you in a few hours.:ss


----------



## reflex

Had a great time even if The Pict & Barrythevic are WRONG!!!! :tu

But I found this so I hope it has some redeeming value for the day

http://www.anti-christ.com/


----------



## Barrythevic

reflex said:


> Had a great time even if The Pict & Barrythevic are WRONG!!!! :tu
> 
> But I found this so I hope it has some redeeming value for the day
> 
> http://www.anti-christ.com/


Gary, you are so going to Hell! :r


----------



## reflex

Barrythevic said:


> Gary, you are so going to Hell! :r


LMFAO!!!!!!:tu


----------



## reflex

Just stirring the pot!


----------



## reflex

reflex said:


> Just stirring the pot!


STIRRING - STIRRING - STIRRING :ss:tu


----------



## Barrythevic

January 10th is the 2nd Saturday and the first Valley Herf of 2009.

I am suppose to be recording an interview for my Australian client that day, no details yet, but it shouldn't take more than an hour or two.

So where ever you guys want to hang, is fine with me. I'll just join up before, or after the interview.


----------

